# Mass Effect 2



## Vintage Paw (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm getting increasingly excited about this. Due Q1 2010 (so probably will be released August, lol). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_Effect_2

My sandbox-loving self is particularly excited about this part:



> The world will also be more open-ended in this installment; uncharted worlds the player could only explore for "cheap thrills" will now be more detailed and have more to explore.



I'm on my 2nd playthrough of ME at the moment, doing what every other person in the world has done: now going down the renegade path with femShep, where my 1st playthrough was disgustingly paragon with manShep.

So, if you've played ME and are going to get ME2, are you going to save your profiles and play with them, or start from scratch? Do you have several profiles saved, and will you try it with them all, or did you delete them when you finished the game?

On my 2nd playthrough I'm still finding it immensely enjoyable, and am finding things I didn't the first time around (plus the dialogue is suitably different now I'm badass). I want to play as all the different classes, but I'm not entirely sure I'll be able to sit through the cut scenes, go through all the dialogue, do all the bleeding little Citadel missions, many more times without killing myself.

Anyway, I'm so excited about ME2 I thought I'd start a thread now, waaaaay in advance, and you can all tell me about your games of ME to keep me from jumping over a cliff in desperation in the meantime


----------



## The Groke (Sep 6, 2009)

It's going to be fucking sweet.

I had manshep Paragon first time through and femshep bitch-face second time through.

I think I enjoyed bitch-face more, though I often find it hard to play the utter bastard in games where you can do so...

So glad whiney-face drip-boy won't be around to bug me in the sequel from either of my save games.

Wrex FTW.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 6, 2009)

Aw, my femShep is going to get it on with whiney-face drip boy. He's less whiney-face if you're going to sex him. (I'm assuming you're talking about Kaiden?)

Everyone I know did Paragon first then Renegade. I found it difficult to be evil at first, but scarily I seem to have become quite accustomed to it now  I killed everyone on Feros, didn't even bother equipping my grenades with the anti-thorian gas. I always choose to shoot people in the mini world assignments. FemShep has executed quite a lot of people so far  

I played manShep on Casual, because I'm a wimp and relatively new to gaming (next-gen anyway), but I'm doing femShep on Normal and she's so much harder than manShep. So I'm going to go back and start again with manShep on Veteran at some point. However, I also want to have a go with all the different classes, I've only been Soldier so far. If I want to level them all up, I could still be playing when ME2 comes out anyway, and have loads of profiles to play with.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh, and I'm probably going to kill Wrex on Vermire this time around. lol.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 6, 2009)

I really disliked Kaiden...when I think I was supposed to like him.

I didn't like speciesist whatsherface either, but I think that was a little more intentional. Still, she was good to have in a fight.

Wrex is cool and I really wanted more interaction with Kali - she was my favourite team member in terms of character.

I usually play mixed classes - soldier isn't for me, I like to mix it up.

Do you have your team set to "auto" or manual? I found that made a big difference to how tactical you can be in the fights - I  like to pause often and direct each members powers.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 6, 2009)

Is mass effect 1 worth it? 

I've never had the urge to play but I'm getting a little tempted......is it like morrowind/oblivion/fallout 3. but just set in space?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 6, 2009)

The Groke - I don't have it set to manual actually. I let them get on with their own thing. I think because I'm too scared I'll fuck up and we'll all die instantly. I'm usually too worried about trying to get up after a biotic attack  I'll have a go that way though. It's been baby steps for me since I'm a total wimp when gaming and hate dying  This latest playthrough I've taken Tali and Kaiden on every mission. I'm hard as nails as a soldier, and it's nice having the biotics plus really strong tech to loot all those hardened wall safes.

Dandred - I've played Oblivion and Fallout3 a little and couldn't get on with them. ME has more direction, it's like you're playing through a movie, is incredibly cinematic. You can roam around a bit, but apart fromthe very numerous and very specific side missions (called assignments) you can't really interact much with your environment. The end of the story is still the same no matter what, but your choices throughout the game dictate how you'll handle it. There are a couple of very specific choices you can make that do alter what happens, but not to the extent that the actual story changes. There are 5 main missions (which branch off into smaller missions once you're on them), and I wish they had done more, tbh. I find myself putting off the last 2 until the very last minute because I want the game to last a long time. That's not to say it isn't great, because it is. I don't think there's anything like it out there. You can pick it up for £8-10 now, and I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 6, 2009)

Incidentally, The Groke, what combo of classes do you find work well? I'm mindful of having enough tech on side missions to get the encrypted booty, but I reckon I fancy having a bit of biotics. Maybe Soldier/Biotic? But I also like having Kaiden around (silly girl crush *sigh*). I guess if I was Soldier/Biotic I'd want Garrus and Tali with me, so combat is the equiv. of 1 whole specialist, biotic is half, and tech is 1 1/2. Early on there were still some crates/lockers we couldn't break into even then. God, I hate strategising because I'm so bad at it!


----------



## sorearm (Sep 6, 2009)

god I thought mass effect was utter shite ....


----------



## revol68 (Sep 6, 2009)

sorearm said:


> god I thought mass effect was utter shite ....



well, you're only letting yourself down with comments like that.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> well, you're only letting yourself down with comments like that.




He's letting us down and he's _letting the whole class down_.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 7, 2009)

@ VP.

Is really worth trying the manual control - without it I find that the AI team-mates just shoot their load in the first 3 seconds of a battle and usually, not over my preferred target.

By Pausing and tactically using their powers to say, concentrate on the biggest threat, explode a group of enemies close together or turn the AI of a bot against it's team-mates, you can really start to cut through groups of bad-guys like the proverbial.

Adds an extra satisfying edge to the combat and really helps you to learn about the various powers and upgrades.

I like the vanguard or Adept classes myself - the lift and throw powers are incredibly powerful once levelled up a few times. Being able to simultaneously lift 4 or so bad-guys right at the start of the fight, have Tali overload their shields and then send Wrex or whatsherface in with the heavy guns to finish them off before they even hit the ground is well worth it.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2009)

The Groke said:


> He's letting us down and he's _letting the whole class down_.



I'm going to hold my hand up too.

It's weird, I loved KOTOR, but something about mass effect made me want to slit my wrists.  I think it's the citadel.  It's SO boring.  I just gave up.  They dialogued me to death.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll admit, I wish the Citadel was more ... _engaging_. First time around it wasn't too bad, although as I got through with all its assignments I wished there were more ways to interact with it. Second time around and I am finding it a chore to get through all the Citadel assignments. 

You know what would be perfect? If they melded ME and GTA IV. Jesus. What a game.


----------



## al (Sep 10, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm going to hold my hand up too.
> 
> It's weird, I loved KOTOR, but something about mass effect made me want to slit my wrists.  I think it's the citadel.  It's SO boring.  I just gave up.  They dialogued me to death.



I've just finished the game and was totally unimpressed, everything takes so long to do - there's hours of useless padding. The dialogue was dull, po-faced and far too much. The combat's kind of alright, though the squad AI was really dumb at times, just standing in the middle of a firefight getting plastered.


----------



## tommers (Sep 10, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> You know what would be perfect? If they melded ME and GTA IV. Jesus. What a game.




Nice try.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2009)

tommers said:


> Nice try.



Nice try at what? Sounds like a great game to me. Couldn't give a shit if it doesn't to you.


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nice try at what? Sounds like a great game to me. Couldn't give a shit if it doesn't to you.



It was just a joke.  We seem to have got our wires crossed.


----------



## Cid (Sep 12, 2009)

Tbh the whole paragon/renegade thing really brought the game down for me... I mean it was supposed to be all about being able to make choices etc, but once you understand how the sodding system actually works you realise that there are basically just the two options. As someone who will always hold true to the values of chaotic neutral, this pissed me off.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2009)

tommers said:


> It was just a joke.  We seem to have got our wires crossed.



OK, fair enough 



Cid said:


> Tbh the whole paragon/renegade thing really brought the game down for me... I mean it was supposed to be all about being able to make choices etc, but once you understand how the sodding system actually works you realise that there are basically just the two options. As someone who will always hold true to the values of chaotic neutral, this pissed me off.



I was wondering about this the other day. If I play again with someone who is paragon, and choose all renegade options, how will my character be seen? The full paragon bar will surely win through, despite being a cunt throughout that play-through. Then if both bars are full, does my character just implode in existential chaos?

I finished my 2nd play-through yesterday. Thoroughly enjoyed it again. Played both DLC packs. Wasn't that impressed with Pinnacle Station, although your 'reward' at the end let me get my hands on some pretty cool gear, so I'd do it again.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 15, 2009)

I just bought Mass Effect 1 for a tenner after reading this thread and its ace, waiting to see if it can top kotor now!


----------



## Random (Sep 17, 2009)

I think what we're all really wondering is whether ME2 will feature alien side boob


----------



## Augie March (Sep 17, 2009)

Can have now please?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2009)

Random said:


> I think what we're all really wondering is whether ME2 will feature alien side boob



This is the important question. I believe I have seen a bit of a trailer that included a steamy clinch. A clothed steamy clinch, mind. 

And yes, I can haz now pls?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 16, 2009)

Martin Sheen


----------



## revol68 (Nov 16, 2009)

Now this is a proper quality game about to be released.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2009)

I am getting more and more excited about this as it gets closer. 

Any word on whether it's going to be the same length or longer this time? I know the side missions dragged things out somewhat, but I really wished the main story was longer in ME1. That being said, I'm on my third playthrough, and as much as I hate the Citadel, I still love it.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 4, 2009)

Just bought "Mass Effect" Really looking forward to playing it.
(Hope i love it as much as Fallout 3.)

Have looked for a thread on the original but cannot find.
(Yes my search skills are poor.)

Anyway,World Cup Draw coming up,then into this game i dive.

When i resurface i hope Mass Effect 2 is available.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow,what a disapointment.
Bought Mass Effect 1 on friday,finished it today.
(If it wasn't for the for the pointless,puffed out politics,the very slow elevators and the inability to cut through the cut scenes,i would have completed this "game" in a couple of hours.)

It's all style over substance.

The user interface very poor.

No point having that fancy Galaxy map,when there is only a few locations one can visit.

It's a bit of a rip off.

Based on this there is NOT A CHANCE IN HELL that i would even consider purchasing Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2009)

I for one am very excited still at the prospect of only a month before ME2 is out. I've been following info online about it and am tentatively peeing my pants with anticipation.

I've been playing ME1 through the past couple of weeks to get all the achievements. The only ones I'll likely not get is the sniper rifle kills, maybe shotgun kills (I stick to pistols or assault rifles), and the hardcore and insanity playthroughs (no way I could complete the Luna rogue AI mission on anything other than easy - I'm just that shit - although the rest of the game is a doddle on veteran once you know what you're doing). 

The Groke - I've been controlling my squad actions since you recommended I should and it's by far the most rewarding thing. Combat is great when I can get my engineer to knock out geth prime shields, my adept to lift them in the air, and my soldier to shoot them full of tungsten rounds. I've played every character class except for infiltrator now and my favourite is probably adept. Once you're leveled up a fair bit, towards the last third of the game, you could pretty much handle every fight alone as an adept or engineer since your powers are so strong. This is on normal difficulty. 

This is also why I like new game + - because you can go back and play again on a much harder difficulty without any of the random difficulty spikes you would get first time around. Like, if I decide to kill Jax in the lower markets early on in the game I have to do it on a lower diff. level or I die too much. No new game + in ME2 though, but I guess I'll cope.

sesquipedlian - and I couldn't get past Megaton in Fallout3, I wanted to gouge my eyes out. Can't see me every going back and trying it again. Hated it. Ugh. Horses for courses.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2009)

Incidentally, I got KotOR for xbox t'other day, out of curiosity and because everyone speaks so highly of it. It's insanely buggy on the 360, which is probably to be expected, and I worry for my RROD status as I can't install it to the HDD. I think I've been spoiled by Bioware's most recent fare, because I can't really get into it. I got as far as getting to that first planet that is in lockdown, and getting past the sith to the lower underground part of the city, then got asked to do something re a gang war down there, then gave up. I don't feel remotely attached to the story yet, but I suppose it's way too early. How long is that game? Also, can't stop seeing Carth as Kaidan from ME - one of the pitfalls of recognising voice actors.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Incidentally, I got KotOR for xbox t'other day, out of curiosity and because everyone speaks so highly of it. It's insanely buggy on the 360, which is probably to be expected, and I worry for my RROD status as I can't install it to the HDD. I think I've been spoiled by Bioware's most recent fare, because I can't really get into it. I got as far as getting to that first planet that is in lockdown, and getting past the sith to the lower underground part of the city, then got asked to do something re a gang war down there, then gave up. I don't feel remotely attached to the story yet, but I suppose it's way too early. How long is that game? Also, can't stop seeing Carth as Kaidan from ME - one of the pitfalls of recognising voice actors.



Funnily enough I quit playing at that exact same spot where you go into the lower city and get attacked in that that cut sequence as you enter. Luckily I had another go and found it alot more fun once you get a full party with some melee weapons and train to be a jedi. The game has some failings of course, some of the areas are way too big and empty that running back and forth becomes a chore. However the story is actually pretty decent and the dialogue engaging. You can't really compare it to modern rpgs but Bioware can do some damn good character developement when they try, just compare them to the hilarious one dimensional characters of oblivion to see what I mean.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Funnily enough I quit playing at that exact same spot where you go into the lower city and get attacked in that that cut sequence as you enter. Luckily I had another go and found it alot more fun once you get a full party with some melee weapons and train to be a jedi. The game has some failings of course, some of the areas are way too big and empty that running back and forth becomes a chore. However the story is actually pretty decent and the dialogue engaging. You can't really compare it to modern rpgs but Bioware can do some damn good character developement when they try, just compare them to the hilarious one dimensional characters of oblivion to see what I mean.



I'll likely go back and try to stick with it then. It felt a little aimless up until that point ... but yes, early days.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 22, 2009)

Can't wait for this!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2009)

They've released a cinematic trailer for it today. It's supposedly on XBL, but there have been bugs with it being region-locked. However, you can see it here: http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Mass-Effect-2-Blur-Cinematic-Trailer-Released-21878.html

Cinematic trailers ftw.


----------



## c01642 (Dec 23, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Incidentally, I got KotOR for xbox t'other day, out of curiosity and because everyone speaks so highly of it. It's insanely buggy on the 360, which is probably to be expected, and I worry for my RROD status as I can't install it to the HDD. I think I've been spoiled by Bioware's most recent fare, because I can't really get into it. I got as far as getting to that first planet that is in lockdown, and getting past the sith to the lower underground part of the city, then got asked to do something re a gang war down there, then gave up. I don't feel remotely attached to the story yet, but I suppose it's way too early. How long is that game? Also, can't stop seeing Carth as Kaidan from ME - one of the pitfalls of recognising voice actors.



I am at this exact point as well. I have installed it on my PC with the latest patch so havent come across any bugs yet.

I was going to get Mass Effect 1 as well for the xbox before getting 2 but i think i will wait and see what everyone on here has to say about 2 first. It sounds like it might be a good idea to skip the first one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 23, 2009)

apparently tho all the decisions you make in 1 ( as long as you have the save ) change the story in 2


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 24, 2009)

c01642 said:


> It sounds like it might be a good idea to skip the first one.



No way dude! Sure, you can pick up ME2 and play it without having played 1, it'd be stupid of them to make it any other way, but the fact that your decisions in ME1 impact on the story and what's available to you in ME2 is a huge selling point.

Ignore the naysayers about ME1 - the majority of people I know who've played it love it. My uber geekgirl fps snob MW2-loving best friend adores it, despite it being third person action rpg shooter thingy. It's aces. And you don't have to do all the side missions if you don't want. But they are worth it in the end (and you'll likely miss some stuff in ME2 if you don't).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 30, 2009)

For those not going to play Mass Effect 1 but want to know what it was about in preparation for Mass Effect 2, and also for those who want a bit of a giggle, here is a video that gives you Mass Effect in Five Minutes. 

(Obv. this is spoilertastic.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 30, 2009)

Incidentally, those who didn't like ME1, have a rethink about ME2 because the devs have addressed a lot of the issues that annoyed people: the elevators are gone, the conversations are more cinematic and now also have the odd qte added in case you get bored, the combat has been beefed up to feel more like a top-end shooter, and so on. Their emphasis was on making it 'emotionally engaging' (a term that has become a bit of an in-joke since it was bandied around liberally in one dev interview), with less down time than in ME1. 

I, for one, cannot fucking wait


----------



## Augie March (Jan 1, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I, for one, cannot fucking wait



This.

I haven't been this excited about the release of a new game since Sonic Twosday.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 2, 2010)

Augie March said:


> This.
> 
> I haven't been this excited about the release of a new game since Sonic Twosday.



My levels of excitement are bordering on the obsessive and fanatical, but it's nothing a quick read of the hysterical ME forums doesn't fix


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2010)

Meep! Not long now ...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 15, 2010)

im getting kinda excited now too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd stay aware from the fan forums if I were you. Yes, there's lots of interesting info on there (you should check out the Fight for the Lost videos on the Bioware website, they're amazing), but god they know how to put a downer on everything.

There are a few early reviews coming out now too, despite there being an embargo. The hardcore fans are getting a little worried by them. Me? I'm so excited for this game I could wee.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 15, 2010)

I've booked the Monday, after it's released, off work. It's gonna be a Mass Effect Weekend for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

Augie March said:


> I've booked the Monday, after it's released, off work. It's gonna be a Mass Effect Weekend for me.



 You, sir, are epic 

*ahem*

I would like to draw your attention to this most fucking awesome of videos. http://is.gd/6nbgN

Covers some of the customisation options for armour, and the new way of exploring unchartered worlds (a MASSIVE improvement on ME1). It also contains some utterly squee-inducing exciting things.

I squealed and my cat shot across the room in fear.

Less than 2 weeks, people!

(Anyone ordered the Collector's Edition? I have )


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm probably going to have to get this now.
I did enjoy ME1 but there was so little content.
I finished it in a couple of days although i did play it non stop.
I was determined to get that lizard.
But i did feel cheated and wanted the Reapers to come back.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm probably going to have to get this now.
> I did enjoy ME1 but there was so little content.
> I finished it in a couple of days although i did play it non stop.
> I was determined to get that lizard.
> But i did feel cheated and wanted the Reapers to come back.



The main story was relatively short, yes. Did you do all the side missions on uncharted worlds? My longest ever playthrough was 44 hours. My shortest was around 30 (still did the majority of side missions but skipped through the dialogue).

Did you watch the vid I just posted? It looks good, considering they're making the side missions more involved and part of the story. Just what people asked for, tbh. And no more chugging up 89° inclines on random worlds to find some polonium


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> The main story was relatively short, yes. *Did you do all the side missions on uncharted worlds?* My longest ever playthrough was 44 hours. My shortest was around 30 (still did the majority of side missions but skipped through the dialogue).
> 
> *Did you watch the vid I just posted?* It looks good, considering they're making the side missions more involved and part of the story. Just what people asked for, tbh. And no more chugging up 89° inclines on random worlds to find some polonium



I usually do most of the side missions in a game.
I kind of try to live in the game rather than go for the throat of the story.
But this was one where i skipped most of the side missions,they just did not seem worth doing.Maybe that's why it felt very short.
I hated going back to the Citadel.
Most of the uncharted worlds i could not land on that annoyed me as well.

Yeah,i've seen that trailer and it does look stunning.

I still have some legs in Assassins II so hopefully it will dovetail well with the release date for Mass Effect 2.
(29th January i believe.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

The side missions were monotonous, that's for sure. I'm currently playing through for the last time in order to get a character to import that has made all the choices I want, and has reached level 60 (since there will be some bonuses in-game for that). I'm finding doing the side missions incredibly soul destroying. I could only do one last night before I had to turn off.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

Butchered from the ME2 forums on the Bioware site:




			
				a forum member said:
			
		

> Notoriously hard reviewer Games(tm) have given Mass Effect 2 10/10.
> 
> + One of the most memorable opening sequences ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Augie March (Jan 17, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I would like to draw your attention to this most fucking awesome of videos. http://is.gd/6nbgN





And it's very impressive that it managed to get a 10/10 score from Games TM.

Good lord this game is going to be immense. I really didn't want to get my hopes up thinking that there was a possiblity that I'd be disappointed. But the more I hear and read, I really doubt that'll hapen now.

Roll on the 29th!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2010)

if its a patch on the 1st game im gonna love it


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking at what Bioware did with Dragon Age I get a feeling this is going to be awesome


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 19, 2010)

They've started showing ads on tv. The one I saw wasn't a patch on the cine trailer, or what I posted above, but still .. w00t!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 21, 2010)

OMFGZOMGZ!!! http://bit.ly/8yaOxf = the latest trailer.

At this rate, when I press 'start' on the 29th I'll implode.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 21, 2010)

Just hunted out my save profiles from the first game, looking forward to this massively!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 21, 2010)

It's really weird seeing all the trailers with a male Sheperd cause I played through with a female character, I guess it's testimony to how much the game sucks you into the character and story.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 21, 2010)

got it 

will be givign it a go when i get home from school


----------



## revol68 (Jan 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> got it
> 
> will be givign it a go when i get home from school





do you really have it? wonder how long till the PC version gets leaked.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 21, 2010)

popped home to burn it  2 DVD's

[+-...Platform...: Xbox360 / PAL-rf
  °°   ßßÛ Ü ÜÜÜÜ [+-...Company....: Bioware
° °°±²ßÛÜÜÜÜÜ²    [+-...Packager...: That dude down in wallmart
      Ü  Ü    ßÜ  [+-...Genre......: RPG
°  °° °  ²±°°° ÞÝ [+-...Disks......: 2 dvd  
   ±     ±    Üß  [+-...ReleaseDate: Jan 20-2010
    ßÜ°°          [+-...Players....: at least 1  
   ²  °  °   ÞÝ   [+-...Format.....: .iso
  ßÜß ±ß   °  ßÜ  [+-...NetSupport.: TBA
      ±  ° Ü  °   [+-...Supplier...: Yes
        ±  ° Ü  ° [+-...Languages..: .uk


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 21, 2010)

Just watched someone playing the first hour of the game online. Fucking awesome. (I don't mind spoilers, never have.)

I'm itching for next Friday. Can't come soon enough. 

(Half-jealous of you BoB, but on the other hand, I've ordered the CE, so I'm happy (ish) to wait for all the goodies. Also, you won't have access to the free Cerberus Network content, which includes a new squad mate, amongst lots of other stuff.)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2010)

there is a reloaded release out for the pc version ( it is however 14gb )

I think i may just wait.....

Read a review yesterday in the magazine 360 , it gave it 5/5 , says the combat is more akin to gears of war 2 now , if so this could well be a truly special game


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 22, 2010)

was working late, and then went off to do more stuff so didnt boot it up, but got a mate over tonight to chill so will stick it on then


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> was working late, and then went off to do more stuff so didnt boot it up, but got a mate over tonight to chill so will stick it on then



Then lose a huge chunk of the upcoming month?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm reading the novel set after ME1.

That's how sad I am.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Im reading the comics , Mass effect redemption 

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/07/21/mass-effect-comic-announced-redemption-begins-in-january/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2010)

The first comic is included in the Collector's Edition. I'll likely read it while I install the 2 dvds to my HDD next Friday


----------



## Jackobi (Jan 22, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> there is a reloaded release out for the pc version ( it is however 14gb )



1 hour left here, I will be testing it out later tonight.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG I just found a version that has all the languages except english ripped out , all movies and everything else are in tact and its only 4.34gb. 


Just installed it....

Thats my weekend gone


----------



## bmd (Jan 23, 2010)

Playing on 360. I've just picked up Mordin and have headed out of the galaxy onto the next quest. 

First impressions are that the weapons feel better, the sniper rifle may get used more than last time and the upgrades are much more user friendly. 

Combat is better, it feels more responsive, squad members are on auto-powers and they are using them more often.

Dialog is smoother, the responses you can give seem more individually tailored. 

Pretty good game imo.

I also started playing Uncharted 2 yesterday and I have to say, it's the only game where I find the story to be of filmic quality, say a good Indiana Jones. The story in ME2 is good but it just doesn't seem to flow between all the characters, there is a relational element missing imo. Talk to this character, get info, go there. Uncharted 2 suffers from this too at times but at its best it flows and you can just enjoy the story.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2010)

ok so been playing for about 20 mins and first impressions are good , lovley visuals , combat does feel a lot better than in ME1 , audio is great , its just soo Mass effect so i loves it , my only concern is lack of gamepad support for the pc version . I have found a link to somewhere unofficial that does have a 360 pad mapping utility ( or its already done for you ) so I may try that in a bit.

however im back off to the terminus system


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2010)

About 12 hours in now , im not worried about using a gamepad as using keyboard and mouse is working really well 

Still loving it and without giving away any spoilers its nice to encounter some old faces.

If you havent played the first game , go get it and play it first as it will make you feel much more immersed...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 24, 2010)

Gah - jealous cat is jealous 

I found this little lovely online earlier. I love bioware: Mordin tells you about his hobby and his research


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 25, 2010)

I've not played ME - not sure how this happened as it looks right up my alley. Should I both or should I just dive straight in with ME2? Can see that some things carry over between the two, but not sure it justifies buying the 1st and playing through. 

Edit: Scratch this, have been swayed by VP's ealier posts and have bought it. Just waiting for Steam to download it and we're off!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 26, 2010)

been playing this for about two hours or so now, cinematic as ever, though I'm getting annoyed at the lack of dialogue options challenging Cerebrus on their racism and how the story arc has become much more human centric compared to the last one.

Also just found out there is no possibility of same sex relationships so apparently my hot fem Shep will either remain pure or have to touch cock, all joking aside this is quite a large step backwards from a games company that has never shied away from such things before eg Dragon Age Origins, Jade Empire etc and being a cynic I reckon it's cause they are looking to market ME2 at a wider more 'mainstream' audience or some such marketing shit.


----------



## bmd (Jan 29, 2010)

Just finished it, was quite good. You can start it again using the same character. That might have been the case in the first one but I couldn't be arsed to finish the last boss battle so never found out.

I did import my character though so there were a lot of reference to things I'd chosen in the first game and I could see they were setting up stories for the third one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2010)

how many hours have you clocked up ? 

im on 29hrs atm and still have 2 spaces in my recruit slot and loads more exploring to do .

Still loving it


----------



## bmd (Jan 29, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> how many hours have you clocked up ?
> 
> im on 29hrs atm and still have 2 spaces in my recruit slot and loads more exploring to do .
> 
> Still loving it



Probably not as many as that tbh. I don't bother with the dialog beyond what I have to and I didn't do much collecting. Just upgraded Shepard and the ship as much as possible then went through the Omega 4 gate. I bought my way through the upgrades I wanted, sticking to the machine gun and sniper rifle and upgrading biotics to the max. I took biotics people with me on missions and got them to back me up whilst I did the shooty bits.

Wonder how VP is getting on. Probably won't see her for a few weeks yet.


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2010)

Ran out and bought it this morning, struggling a bit to get to grips with combat right now but enjoying it and I'm sure I'll get the hang of it soon.  I imported a character (paragon femShep) from the first game (oh and thanks to whoever on here suggested I might like it!), evidently that's been causing some people problems if they didn't sit through the credits at the end of ME, as apparently it saves your character right at the end and not a moment before, thankfully I'm a bit anal about sitting through endless credits scrolling up the screen


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I'm loving it so far, there are details from my previous game strewn about the place, nothing major as yet (I haven't got very far into it) but just lots of little details concerning previous decisions embedded all over the place, which is great in terms of immersion into the new game.

I'm having a bit of bother with the new 'interrupt' dialogue feature atm - because I rely on full subtitles I can easily miss the interrupt signal flash up at the side of the screen, having a hearing problem I do actually need to concentrate on the subtitles which leaves less room for looking at the side of the screen - I am sure I will get used to it though.

I assume that everyone else who may be interested in this thread is busy playing it... which is what I am now going back to after a short break.  Loving it so far


----------



## bmd (Jan 30, 2010)

Epona said:


> Ran out and bought it this morning, struggling a bit to get to grips with combat right now but enjoying it and I'm sure I'll get the hang of it soon.  I imported a character (paragon femShep) from the first game (oh and thanks to whoever on here suggested I might like it!), evidently that's been causing some people problems if they didn't sit through the credits at the end of ME, as *apparently it saves your character right at the end* and not a moment before, thankfully I'm a bit anal about sitting through endless credits scrolling up the screen



Oh is that why? It crashed when I tried to import my ME1 character. I'm guessing then that all the references to the first game were generic ones that everyone gets. I'm gonna go back and finish the first game and do the credits and try it again. Thanks for that.


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Oh is that why? It crashed when I tried to import my ME1 character. I'm guessing then that all the references to the first game were generic ones that everyone gets. I'm gonna go back and finish the first game and do the credits and try it again. Thanks for that.


I'm going to have to do the same with my renegade manShep, I wasn't anal enough to sit through the credits on the second playthrough!


----------



## Augie March (Jan 31, 2010)

Only a wee bit into it and so far, so amazing. That opening sequence really is utterly (and somewhat literally) breathtaking.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

Finished it last night with 37hrs being clocked up ( im sure theres a few missions i havne t found cos i got bored scanning )

Thoroughly enjoyed it , will prolly have another bash and change my career. But its got to be one of the most polished and engrossing sci-fi stories ( on any medium ) ive encountered


----------



## LDR (Feb 1, 2010)

I lost my weekend to it when I should have been studying.


----------



## bmd (Feb 1, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> Finished it last night with 37hrs being clocked up ( im sure theres a few missions i havne t found cos i got bored scanning )
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed it , will prolly have another bash and change my career. But its got to be one of the most polished and engrossing sci-fi stories ( on any medium ) ive encountered



I never found any missions by scanning planets and god knows I scanned a few. I even had a system. Start right at the very top line on a planet, rotate it 360 degrees then move to the next line. Each planet took about 15 mins to scan. I was using 30 probes a planet doing that and getting loads of resources but I never found a mission. 

Post up the planets and systems if you get chance please, would be appreciated.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

blimey , il need to jot them down on my next playthough. 

As soon ( if not before you scan when you enter orbit ) a big ' ANOMALY FOUND' should appear then you follow the instructions to find it then launch a probe and you should be able to land


----------



## bmd (Feb 1, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> blimey , il need to jot them down on my next palythough.
> 
> As soon ( if not before you scan when you enter orbit ) a big ' ANOMALY FOUND' should appear then you follow the instructions to find it then launch a probe and you should be able to land



Oh right, so I just need to enter orbit to find them? I thought I must need to scan the planet. That's much easier.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

um , actually i may be wrong

as soon as you start scanning it will flash up and say there is an anomaly , then scan and you have to follow the thick white line on the scanner reticule , then launch a probe when a big white spot appears in the middle. Then you get the option to land

hope that makes sense


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

just found this:



Spoiler: side missions



Planet_____________System___________Nebula____________Quest


Taitus_____________Talava System______Caleston Rift________
Mining the Canyon

Sinmara___________Solveig System_____Caleston Rift_______
Endangered Research Station

Helyme____________Zelene System______Crescent Nebula____
Captured Mining Facility

Tarith_____________Lusarn System______Crescent Nebula____
Blood Pack Communications Relay

Neith_____________Amun System_______Eagle Nebula________
Wrecked Merchant Freighter

Gel Hinnom________Sheol System_______Hades Nexus________
Quarian Crash Site

Daratar___________Faryar System_______Hourglass Nebula____
Eclipse Smuggling Depot

Zanethu___________Ploitari System_______Hourglass Nebula____
MSV Estevanico

Aequitas__________Fortis System________Minos Wasteland_____
Abandoned Mine

MSV Strontium Mule____________________Omega Nebula_______
MSV Strontium Mule

Lorek_____________Father_____________Omega Nebula________
Lost Operative

Canalus___________Dirada System_______Pylos Nebula_________
Anomalous Weather Detected

Joab_____________Enoch System________Rosette Nebula_______
Archeological Dig Site

Sanctum__________Decoris System_______Sigurd's Cradle______

Javelin Missiles Launched
Franklin___________Skepsis System_______Sigurd's Cradle______
Blue Suns Base

Zada Ban _________Xe Cha System_______The Shrike Abyssal____
Blood Pack Base

Capek____________Haskins System________Titan Nebula________
Abandoned Research Station

Capek____________Haskins System_______Titan Nebula_________
Hahne-Kedar Facility

MSV Broken Arrow_________________________________________
Imminent Ship Crash



i realised i missed loads


----------



## bmd (Feb 1, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> um , actually i may be wrong
> 
> as soon as you start scanning it will flash up and say there is an anomaly , then scan and you have to follow the thick white line on the scanner reticule , then launch a probe when a big white spot appears in the middle. Then you get the option to land
> 
> hope that makes sense



Your post has jogged a memory. I did this and got the imminent ship crash one. So I have had a side mission. That list is well useful, thanks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> That list is well useful, thanks.




i would like to say i did it , but google is my friend


----------



## Kanda (Feb 1, 2010)

Just bought ME 1 & 2. 

Should I try hold off and start with ME1?


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm, in two minds about this, really don't like the 3rd person perspective, far too many cut scenes, linear combat maps but somehow it still manages to engage.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Just bought ME 1 & 2.
> 
> Should I try hold off and start with ME1?



YES , start with me1 , you will feel so much more involved in me2 , plus its a good game in its own right


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Feb 2, 2010)

This is Commander Sesquipedalian speaking.
I have returned from the Omega4 Relay having defeated the Collective.

Bought ME2 on Friday morning,finished it on Monday evening.
(Despite it being a double disk game ! )

WARNING - This is another Microsoft exclusive.

Follows on from ME1..........
(A game thinking it is a film.)

Two free downloads available on load up,both missions wanky.
(Do not effect main game at all.
Just another fucking marketing trend.)
REFUSE TO DOWNLOAD THEM - as a protest.

If you played ME1 and loved it then you will be in adoration of ME2.

It is a space opera,with rock and roll.
This game got me on an emotionial level like no other game.
(It gets ten out of ten for that.)

But this game has several bugs.
Some of them so major that it is almost criminal to release such a product.
(AT £40)

Won't reveal the bugs as i could inadvertently add SPOILERS.
(But they are MAJOR.)
(HINT - The Reaper IFF Mission.)

Other points ;
Cursor/targeting system is below shit.
Dialogue is better than ME1 but only just.
Still lots of boring shit to "talk through".
Again the interspecies politics are largely irrelevant.
Played as good or bad,there is only minor nuance in the game.
(If you are drawn to a particular character you may notice it.)

The storyline works,kind of..........(Again there are major flaws.)
You get drawn in.
I suspect that will be the case for those that have not played ME1.

But ultimately it is a MASSIVE let down.
(Just as the first game was.)

And if you need confirmation of that then wait until you met the END.
The final boss.
Impressive to look at but i blew it away with very little effort.
(Saren was SO much tougher ! )

Taken 740 XBox360 achievement points so easily.

Graphics 7/10 (on a HDTV.)
Audio 6/10.

Gameplay ;
RPG 9/10
Shooter 4/10

For me it was 60hrs approx of gameplay.

Worth £40 ? - No.
(Unless you can smash it quick and trade it in.)

Overall 6.5 from 10.
(As big a let down as the first game.)

Hope MassEfect3 is much better.
(And yes it is already in production and you are encouraged to save your ME2 data for the follow up,during in game advice.)

Recommendation - Do not believe the hype.
Save some money and get it pre-owned.
My copy is being traded in two hours from now.



(I will not be responding to any comments regarding this post.)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 2, 2010)

as you wont be responding to comments about this post all il say i disagree with about half of that post , but then again i played on pc


----------



## bmd (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not gonna comment on Sisquipedalian's post.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I'm not gonna comment on Sisquipedalian's post.



LOL 

just dismiss it as ramblings of a loon


----------



## Epona (Feb 2, 2010)

I think 60 hours of gameplay for £40 (although my copy cost less than that) is a pretty good deal.  This is not a comment on any other post in this thread.


----------



## bmd (Feb 2, 2010)

Epona said:


> I think 60 hours of gameplay for £40 (although my copy cost less than that) is a pretty good deal.  This is not a comment on any other post in this thread.



I completely agree Epona, I'd even go so far as to say it's outstanding value. I imagine there are some people who may disagree but I think you'd have to look very hard indeed to find one.


----------



## bmd (Feb 2, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Just bought ME 1 & 2.
> 
> Should I try hold off and start with ME1?



Yeah I'd definitely do that. I may play through ME1 again and then straight on to ME2, there's loads I had forgotten about.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Feb 2, 2010)

Everytime I play this game I lose 3 hours in what feels like minutes


----------



## LDR (Feb 7, 2010)

I finished it in four or five sessions.  It's a great game but I found incredibly easy.  I didn't change the default difficulty setting and managed to finish it without dying once.

It felt a bit short too but I avoided most of the side missions.  I can now get back to studying.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2010)

Wonderful game, whoever thought of the mouseclick good-or-evil cutscene thing is a genius.


----------



## Epona (Feb 8, 2010)

agricola said:


> Wonderful game, whoever thought of the mouseclick good-or-evil cutscene thing is a genius.


Once I got used to staying alert during dialogue for the flashing at the side of the screen (as opposed to zoning out slightly or taking the opportunity to roll a fag, which I did during the first game cos the dialogue wasn't earthshattering!) I thought that aspect of the game was awesome - but I'm playing with my first character from the first game who is pure paragon, I can't help feeling that the renegade quick-time events would be more dramatic - comforting somone is nice, as is putting your hand on someone's gun to stop them shooting, but it's not very cinematic iykwim. 

I honestly don't know how all you lot who got it and have played through the whole game already managed to do that though, I bought it the morning it was released, installed it as soon as I got home, and am still playing my first game - and I'm unemployed so it's not like I have to work/eat/sleep at regular intervals, do you all just rush through the main story as quick as possible or something?


----------



## agricola (Feb 8, 2010)

Epona said:


> Once I got used to staying alert during dialogue for the flashing at the side of the screen (as opposed to zoning out slightly or taking the opportunity to roll a fag, which I did during the first game cos the dialogue wasn't earthshattering!) I thought that aspect of the game was awesome - but I'm playing with my first character from the first game who is pure paragon, I can't help feeling that the renegade quick-time events would be more dramatic - comforting somone is nice, as is putting your hand on someone's gun to stop them shooting, but it's not very cinematic iykwim.
> 
> I honestly don't know how all you lot who got it and have played through the whole game already managed to do that though, I bought it the morning it was released, installed it as soon as I got home, and am still playing my first game - and I'm unemployed so it's not like I have to work/eat/sleep at regular intervals, do you all just rush through the main story as quick as possible or something?



You should go to Illium - the renegade options there are pure win, especially on the Miranda loyalty mission.


----------



## Epona (Feb 8, 2010)

agricola said:


> You should go to Illium - the renegade options there are pure win, especially on the Miranda loyalty mission.


My next playthrough will be with my renegade from the first game so I have that to look forward to   I do find playing badass characters quite difficult tbh, for example I never could bring myself to shoot the space monkeys   I did do a bit of cow tipping with the MAKO* by accident, but didn't get any renegade points for that (and felt awful about it).

*Oh and can I just expressed how pleased I am that I never have to steer that fucker again?  Thank you.


----------



## bmd (Feb 8, 2010)

Epona said:


> My next playthrough will be with my renegade from the first game so I have that to look forward to   I do find playing badass characters quite difficult tbh, for example I never could bring myself to shoot the space monkeys   I did do a bit of cow tipping with the MAKO* by accident, but didn't get any renegade points for that (and felt awful about it).
> 
> *Oh and can I just expressed how pleased I am that I never have to steer that fucker again?  Thank you.



How shit was the MAKO? I used to drive it for a bit, get out and shoot whoever was in the way then get back in.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2010)

I quite liked the mako 

it reminded me of playing with BIG TRAK as a kid


----------



## Epona (Feb 8, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> I quite liked the mako
> 
> it reminded me of playing with BIG TRAK as a kid


I found the steering way too sensitive, spent most of the time I was forced to use it lurching wildly from left to right, rolling it over, and swearing.  I ended up walking whenever possible


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2010)

*There may be spoilers ahead ...*

Hello. This post will be tl;dr. Also, there will likely be big fat SPOILERS; I couldn't give my honest impressions without them: forewarned is forearmed. 

On my third playthrough 

Hmm.

I always play first time through these games as a soldier - I'm not sure why. I tend to fuck up in my first playthrough, so with that in mind I imported my renegade femShep soldier. 

I'd seen a lot of spoilers before this came out: I'd seen the opening sequence, and actually had watched someone's playthrough of the first few missions. I knew about Legion. I knew about the mechanics of the loyalty missions. I knew who you could fuck. I knew who you couldn't fuck (I'm leading the charge for the inclusion of same-sex options in ME3). I like spoilers because they heighten my anticipation of a game/film/book - but in this case by watching actual footage before I played ruined the impact somewhat. Lesson learned.

I haven't played COD, Halo, GOW etc., so the combat/cover system was alien. It took a lot of getting used to, and as a result I kept dying, even on casual  Despite controlling my squad mates' powers in ME1 I kept forgetting to bring up the power wheel, which made things all the more difficult. What I really liked was the way I could use all weapons. I can use the sniper rifle and actually target things without it shaking all over the shop (as it would in ME1 unless you had invested serious points into that 'talent'). Once I'd worked out to use my squad mates I died a lot less. Mostly. Also once I'd learned how to get into and out of cover more efficiently. 

My second playthrough was using my level 60 paragon manShep adept, who I kept as an adept. I felt more at home with the wide range of non-weapon powers at my control. However, to begin with I realised it required more skill to control where your powers were directed. I kept spawning singularities and they did fuck all. I'd warp and it'd hit a crate/wall, doing nothing to the enemy. In ME1 there was much more leeway. I've now gotten the hang of making powers curve around obstacles though, and it's much more rewarding. Singularity was invaluable during the IFF mission for keeping husks and abominations at bay. My current playthrough is as a sentinel and I'm not sure how I'll control them when I get to that part (since no one else has singularity). 

I'm wary of ever playing as an engineer: in ME1 it was very useful, and very powerful once you'd leveled up. However, there aren't exactly a preponderance of Geth to hack (and overload sorts out mechs easily enough), so it seems like AI hacking is a wasted talent. Combat drone, well I guess it would be useful, but I can't be arsed really. When I took Tali on her loyalty mission I found her to be quite useless - a big change from ME1 where she was a staple. 

I knew to expect the shooter aspects to be beefed up, but I ignored those who fretted over the dumbing-down of the rpg aspects. I trusted Bioware to get it right. I was short-sighted. Now I'm used to it I recognise the combat mechanic is greatly improved, while not perfect, and I applaud them for what they've done. However, when they say they've 'streamlined' the other rpg aspects of the game they're not fucking joking. 

All through ME1 there were decisions that made me pause and think over. I pondered the possible ramifications, not only for the rest of the game but for ME2. This was most obvious with decisions like what to do with the Rachni Queen, save/kill Shiala on Feros, kill/save the Feros colonists, who to leave on Virmire etc., but also in small side missions: let Mr Bhatia have his wife's body back, and what to do with Toombs (my favourite side mission playing as a Sole Survivor). Bioware did a remarkable job of drawing me into those decisions throughout the game, not just at the end with the Council decision, and of making me feel the game was mine. 

In ME2, however, there are two related points I want to make about this:

1) First, I was told all the decisions I made in ME1 would have great consequences for ME2. I was lied to. I fully accept the difficulty in creating a game that recognises a players previous decisions but providing the same game and same endpoint for all players regardless. A huge task. It doesn't stop me feeling disappointed though. Save crime boss Helena Blake in ME1 and convince her to go straight? Bump into her on Omega in ME2 and she spends 45 seconds telling you she's now a social worker. Hmm, good luck with that. Save Fist at the beginning of ME1? Have him badmouth you from afar in ME2. Great. Give Nerali Bhatia's body back to Mr Bhatia in ME1? Get an email from him saying thanks. Gee, that was a decision well-made. Even the monumental council decision doesn't seem very important. I'm crossing my fingers that Bioware will be able to address this in ME3 when they don't have to worry about players ending up with a recognisable, and portable endgame. 

2) Second, the main missions in ME2 are just plain weird. All through ME1 I was fighting Geth. They weren't all I was fighting, but even in side missions there was a back story that fed into the main story. In ME2 any tiny side missions found from scanning planets have bugger all to do with the main story. Yeah, so the Terminus System is full of mercs, I get it. Don't get me wrong, I love hearing the death cries of a Vorcha I've just set alight, but it feels disjointed. I'm not even working for the council as a spectre anymore (even though I am, sort of, but that's by-the-by), so there's no plausible reason for me being a kind guy going to clean up the galaxy. The 'mission summary' screens at the end are there to try to give a link between what you're doing and the fact you're essentially an agent for Cerberus now, but it fails. As for the main missions, these come in 2 flavours: there's the 'recruit and make loyal' missions that take up the majority of the game, and there's the 'oh yeah, we're supposed to be fighting the Collectors, right?' missions that are foisted upon you at set times. I don't like this. During ME1 each major mission I went on (Feros, Noveria, Virmire, Therum, Ilos) were about collecting information on Saren and the Geth. There was a feeling it was leading up to something, and it was down to me to get there. In ME2 that's disappeared. I'm no longer investigating what's happening, The Illusive Man does that, I'm just gathering my band of merry men, waiting for TIM to toss me a bone and send me off. How many times do I see Collectors? Three times, including the final mission. You'd be forgiven for thinking the real baddies in this game were the Blue Suns, Eclipse and Blood Pack mercs. And Heavy Mechs. 

These two points work together to make me feel ME2 isn't my game at all, but a much more linear game. Linear in story progression, not necessarily in the order I do things in (although I have no choice when to go to, Freedom's Progress, Horizon or to the Collector ship). Thinking to the mechanics of making a middle chapter game, this might be unavoidable. Each player will have to start from a particular point and end up at a particular point, both of which have to make sense in terms of the story Bioware wants to tell, and both of which need to take into consideration the possibilities of imported saves. There'll be very little leeway for making the actual story vastly different for each player. However, arguably the same can be said for ME1, and yet through some great story-telling and excellent immersion in side-missions, through the investigative feel of the main missions and the personalisation of decision-making (regardless of how those decisions ported into ME2) ME1 made me feel it was my game, and that each character I played could shape their own game, regardless of the 'behind the scenes' truth of it. ME2 quite simply fails at that. I think this is what people mean when they say the rpg elements have been watered down. Oh, and the lack of loot and XP for kills. But I admit I'm a story-and-decision rpg-er, rather than an XP-and-grind rpg-er (I would prefer to see kill-based XP though - I don't like the uniform XP-per-mission decision).

I'm being a grumpypants, I know. All the things I'm disappointed with are balanced by lots of things I enjoy a great deal. The graphics were a great deal better than ME1, and the diversity of scenery. It was obvious when you were going to enter into combat because all of a sudden there were numerous low walls and crates, but still. The cut-scene animations were excellent, as was digital acting. Mark Meer's voice acting (manShep) was a hell of a lot better than in ME1, but I thought Jennifer Hale's VA (femShep) suffered. FemShep has all the same animations as manShep, and her voice is default bitch. So you have no way of creating a femShep who isn't a butch badass bitch. Her voice acting makes me cringe more than Meer's did in ME1, hell, more than Kaidan's did in ME1. And that makes me sad, because I want to play a couple more femShep games (so I can stay true to Kaidan - my renegade femShep 1st playthrough fell for Thane, Kaidan's picture went face-down on her desk, and then I ballsed up the sex scene with Thane picking the wrong option and they never did the deed *sigh* - and then he died). I'd like to play a paragon femShep but her voice acting and animations don't make it viable.

Overall: Grumpy Paw likes ME2 (like I said, on 3rd playthrough), because it's Mass Effect ffs, and I'm ever hopeful for ME3. I hope to god Bioware take onboard criticism on the watered-down rpg elements (and also get rid of planet scanning: what were they thinking?) and create something that has all the benefits of ME2 combat mechanics and all the immersion of ME1 decision-making and story-telling. That would truly make for a superb and near perfect game. 

(And I thought the human reaper was shit.)


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2010)

^ Excellent critique VP, it pretty much sums up my thoughts on the game.  Like you I enjoyed it immensely, and I agree the elements I found lacking are most likely due to the difficulty of funnelling players from the first episode which turned out different depending on how you played it, towards an ending that will take all players into one common beginning for episode 3.  Given that it's the middle episode I don't feel there's too much room for storyline divergence based on individual games and role-playing styles, or come episode 3, they'd have to write several different games.  It grated on me (with my paragon character) that I had to work for Cerberus FFS, but given the available decisions at the end of episode 1, I understand why they had to do it that way.

I am hoping that the final installment will bring satisfying conclusion to the decisions I made in 1 & 2 - but tbh Bioware are experts when it comes to wrapping up role-playing decisions and loose ends by means of a wide variety of final game-end narrated cinematic cut-scenes, rather than during the game itself - for Ep 3 I'm expecting to see a different cinematic ending for each character I have taken through the previous installments, but not necessarily a huge difference in gameplay for each.  Maybe I'll be proven wrong, but tbf anything more than that would be a mammoth design and programming task.

That's not to say it isn't a great game, because it is, I've loved playing it and had a great deal of enjoyment.  I'd have loved the role-playing element in episode 2 to be bigger, but it was still a good game, and hopefully that will be a bigger aspect when episode 3 comes along.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 15, 2010)

I like this, though it really is just a polished ME1.  No annoying boring planet sequences, though I've spent a fair old while getting all my resources up to massive quantities so I can just get all the upgrades when they are available.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 16, 2010)

After having Dragon Age steal our lives away we thought that what we obviously needed was another life-stealer! 

Really enjoying this game, time just flies away playing it indeed. Going to bed at 2am is starting to become a habit, dammit.

Not that far into it yet (14 hours-ish?). Appreciate the value for money too. Getting my life back seems a distant dream though...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2010)

i think im going to play it again as something different to a soldier , 

any reccomendations ?


----------



## agricola (Feb 17, 2010)

TBH having played through on the basic start, and again as a Paragon soldier from ME1, the game plays in a much different fashion.... and maybe its just me, but I have found ME1 decisions in this game that have affected ME2, and will affect ME3 (one imagines).

It is not just emails from Bhatia.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 18, 2010)

ive started again as an Adept Bitch , she aint making any friends


----------



## bhamgeezer (Feb 18, 2010)

This game is damn good just too short, I completed all the main storyline quests in less than 20 hours


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 18, 2010)

my first playthrough was just over 37hrs


----------



## Sunray (Feb 21, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> This game is damn good just too short, I completed all the main storyline quests in less than 20 hours



Need to get the full crew assembled and be playing on a harder setting.  Basic setting is just too forgiving and makes the action sequences a bit like a duck shoot in a small pond.


----------



## debaser (Feb 21, 2010)

Loved it, main story and the ending where lacking left too much for ME3. They streamlined the RPG elements nicely imo and the combat was great never got boring ( Stopped a few hours into my first playthrough and switched to hard on advice). Interesting characters, eventually, boring jacob and miranda had me worried at first. Plus it looked fucking fantastic and I don't just mean the graphics the cinematics where just so err.. cinematic they way it was shot en all, lighting that scene where you meet Thane for the first time and Aria on Omega.

Played a femShep on the restart after playing a male in ME1 and loved that as well, gonna hold on to her for me3! Might start another play through now as well. So glad I went with this over Bioshock 2


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2010)

agricola said:


> TBH having played through on the basic start, and again as a Paragon soldier from ME1, the game plays in a much different fashion.... and maybe its just me, but I have found ME1 decisions in this game that have affected ME2, and will affect ME3 (one imagines).
> 
> It is not just emails from Bhatia.



It's pretty subtle though isn't it? They way Bioware hyped the way ME1 decisions would be handled in ME2 meant that they're a bit of a let-down. I'm hoping they can make them more obvious in ME3, and they have stated they've got more freedom because they don't need an end-game to import into (the non-existent) ME4, but they've still got to produce a recognisable game that everyone can play regardless of decisions, and they only have so much time and so much disc space in which to achieve that. 

I'm not totally dissing the game, I've played it 3 times ffs 

One thing to think about:

Bioware stated they wanted the game to work in 2 distinct yet interrelated ways: they wanted it to work as a stand-alone game for those who had never played the franchise before, and they wanted it to work as the second part of a trilogy. I think, without ME3 to judge it with, they've only achieved the first of these. 

As a stand-alone game it's marvellous. However, I feel it doesn't work as well as the second chapter. It's all well and good saying 'well you haven't played ME3 yet', but when all is said and done, it needs to work as the second installment now, AND when ME3 comes out. 

The story has gone in a completely different direction, and that's fine. However, I think the fact this is coupled with a complete rewrite of the mechanics of the game, not just the cover system and shooter mechanics but also the way XP is accrued, how talents work, how points are allocated, right through to the 'mission end' screens, loading screens at odd times, the way you are transported into combat areas and transported back out again, a complete overhaul of the inventory system - while some of these (perhaps all, depending on the kind of gameplay you like) are good improvements, together with the unrecognisable story etc it's such a totally different game it's hard to see it as a continuation from ME1. Perhaps the second act of any trilogy is supposed to be jarring, different from the first, but the fact that so much has been changed all at once disconnects ME2 almost entirely.

In ME1 I felt like I was submersed in the Mass Effect universe; in ME2 I'm playing a (very good, don't get me wrong) Mass Effect game.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh VP - I missed discussing this with you whilst we were all in the thick of it.


Stupid board-break.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 23, 2010)

You can discuss it with me now, Grokey. Do you mind if I call you Grokey? I'm being over-familiar, I apologise.

Anyway, there is new DLC today, the Hammerhead rover-type replacement for the much-maligned Mako from ME1, plus some missions to make use of it. There is also an 'alternate appearance' pack for some new costumes for a couple of the characters. That's a bit pointless if you ask me.

Also, the twelfth squad mate, Kasumi, will be the first significant bit of paid DLC coming to the game in the next couple of weeks. She's a space rogue, lol. A cryptic tweet from Christina Norman, a lead ME developer at Bioware, said femShep players will be very pleased with Kasumi. Does this mean femShep can get her rocks off with her? If so, WHERE IS MY MALE GAY FUCKBUDDY FOR MANSHEP?????


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 23, 2010)

I should say, I haven't played ME2 for a while. I'm on my third playthrough, this time with a femShep I've carried over from ME1. She's going to stay faithful to Kaidan. I got a bit bored though. Which is really sad. It took 6 playthroughs of ME1 to get bored. Woe. 

I'm mostly playing Rockband 2 atm. I've only just bought it, with some Madcatz drums. I feel like a bit of a plonker sat in my living room playing it by myself, but whatever.

This has also made me realise I'm running out of space on my HDD. I've got ME1&2 installed, along with RB2, and have dl-ed a few songs. Where has all my space gone? I may also have Dragon Age installed, I can't remember. So I'm considering getting a new HDD, but I know they are expensive. I guess I'd keep this HDD for ME1&2 (so I can install 3 on it and keep all my importable characters), but put RB2 on the new one and install anything new to that one in the future. 

My friend just got RROD for the first time, but she has been told she can keep her HDD and just send off the console. Does this mean it's reasonably safe getting a new HDD and keeping my console, rather than upgrading altogether to a new Elite or something?

(I realise this isn't the thread for this question, but still, I can't be bothered to start a new one)


----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2010)

^ Cheers for the heads-up on the new DLC, playing DA: Awakenings at the mo but will have another run through ME2 in the not too distant future.  Intrigued by the new squad mate to be, the other options for my femShep weren't all that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 23, 2010)

Is Awakenings any good? I haven't returned to DA:O since my 2nd playthrough. I kept meaning to do all the origin stories, just for the achievements and to see what they were like, but I couldn't face going through the fucking deep roads one more time  And I never dl-ed Return to Ostagard or whatever it was.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 23, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is Awakenings any good? I haven't returned to DA:O since my 2nd playthrough. I kept meaning to do all the origin stories, just for the achievements and to see what they were like, but I couldn't face going through the fucking deep roads one more time  And I never dl-ed Return to Ostagard or whatever it was.



Just started playing it, seems okay so far. My gf has played a fair bit already and seems to be enjoying it immensly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 6, 2010)

New ME2 DLC (allegedly) out today (it hasn't turned up on Live yet I don't think). New squad mate, Kasumi Goto - space rogue  Plus a nice little mission to take her on. First significant piece of paid-for DLC to date.

I'm not going to get it. Not at the moment anyway. I'm still smarting from this utter shit: http://kotaku.com/5509870/bioware-explains-why-theres-no-homosexuality-in-mass-effect-2 (and discussion on the fan forum http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/103/index/1438064/1).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 6, 2010)

Also, I know no one probably gives a shit, but on that forum thread there will be links in people's sigs (sigs! what a novel idea ) to the 'Fight for the Love' group and they are looking to get as many members as possible to prove to Bioware that people back the inclusion of homosexual content rather than its continual cutting at the last minute. I won't post a direct link cuz I don't know if I'd get told off or not  but it's easy to find.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 1, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hello. This post will be tl;dr. Also, there will likely be big fat SPOILERS; I couldn't give my honest impressions without them: forewarned is forearmed.
> 
> On my third playthrough
> 
> ...



That's a long way of telling me,
I was correct.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That's a long way of telling me,
> I was correct.



You're always correct, Sesq. 

In other news, I haven't played ME2 for months. This makes me inordinately sad, because I so wanted it to be a game I adored and loved and could play gazillions of times.

Instead, I've just ordered RDR, Alpha Protocol, and Alan Wake.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2010)

New DLC out today: The Lair of the Shadow Broker. Biggest DLC so far, costing 800 msp. 

You join up with Liara to bring down the Shadow Broker. You can continue your relationship with Liara if you had one (I don't have one single solitary save game where I romanced Liara, and I refuse to play ME1 again just to make one :angryface: ).

I'm downloading it tonight, and will fire up a completed adept game to play it (you can play it post-suicide mission, or before). Will report back.

I got Overlord a short while ago, that one cost 560 msp. It was a good story, really quite emotional if you're a sap like me. Too much time spent in the annoying-as-hell Hammerhead Mako-replacement, but the rest of the mission was pretty good. Fighting lots of geth, through a Cerberus facility, and through a geth ship, and through a couple of other places. Had to make a Momentous Decision™ at the end, but seeing as though it's optional DLC I'm not sure how, or even if, it'll make a difference to your imported games in ME3.

Looks like ME3 is scheduled for next autumn, and before then they're going to release various bits of 'bridging' DLC. I believe a lot of it is going to be stuff you can only access once you've completed the main game, so post-suicide mission, and while this Lair of the Shadow Broker one is also considered 'bridging' DLC, you can still play it while you're playing the main game.

I hope they don't go down the same route the Dragon Age side of BioWare have gone with DLC. There's a bunch of it you access independently of the main game, and you end up with a completely different team, and it doesn't integrate at all. I hope this ME bridging DLC will be accessible from the Normandy as other normal missions are. This Liara one is, at least.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, so the Shadow Broker dlc is short. The actual missions take just over 2 hours, and there's some extra fluff (that, imo, makes the whole dlc worthwhile) that took it up to about 3 hours for me. Plus at the end you get access to the SB's intel base, and can keep going back whenever you like. It has a few things you can interact with each time you go back, and they seem to change each time. I'm not sure how many times they'll 'refresh'. Some of the stuff at the end is very, very funny.

Also, Liara is a terrible backseat driver, and my femShep got very frustrated with her. Liara: "Quick, you're going to lose her!" Shepard: (angryvoice) "I KNOW!"

Some nice nods back to ME1. And finally someone asks Shepard how she's feeling. At last, Shepard has the chance to prove she's still human. Fucking shame you have to pay for that privilege. 

Anyway, I reckon it's worth downloading, but then I'm a pretty hardcore ME fan.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought today - DLed but not played yet!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2010)

The Groke said:


> I bought today - DLed but not played yet!


 


Pro-tips: 
• If you're going to play as an adept, make sure your bonus talent is something techy/that can deplete shields. I didn't. I made it harder on myself. 
• Marketed as post-suicide mission dlc, I personally think that because you can return to the final location after you've beaten the dlc, and in fact get more out of it if you can return on numerous separate occasions, I would recommend doing it when you still have a few game missions left to do. One thing I would advise though is doing it AFTER you've done the Collector ship mission, definitely not before (and you can't do it until after you've completed Liara's Illium missions anyway, I believe).


----------



## The Groke (Sep 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> One thing I would advise though is doing it AFTER you've done the Collector ship mission, definitely not before (and you can't do it until after you've completed Liara's Illium missions anyway, I believe).



Hmm - well that sits in nicely with the fact that I am on a second run through with femparagonshep and have yet to play most of the DLC anyway as I completed the game twice before any came out!

Conveniently enough I am playing her as a Sentinel and have the "overload" skill

Also trying to intersperse this with doing exactly the same thing with Dragon Age and all the DLC for that.

Not sure I have another 80 hours spare this week though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, I very definitely don't (MRes dissertation deadline on the 17th ). 

I've gone back to DA recently but just can't get excited about it. I bought Awakenings, haven't had a go yet though. I dl Leliana's Song, but again haven't had a go. Done Return to Ostagar, which was okay. Not going to get the Golums one as I hear it's pretty shit, and the Darkspawn Chronicles doesn't appeal. I'll wait and see what people think of the Witch Hunt one before I decide on that. I've definitely not found DA as re-playable as ME and ME2. I am, however, massively looking forward to DA2 next spring. The forums are up in arms because it looks like it's being 'Mass Effect-ised', but I think that will make it more enjoyable (perhaps it's because I'm a console player that I prefer ME's 'cinematic' style?).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm still grumpy about the 'no gays in space' policy BW seems to be sticking with.  <-- angry face.


----------



## Epona (Sep 9, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've definitely not found DA as re-playable as ME and ME2. I am, however, massively looking forward to DA2 next spring. The forums are up in arms because it looks like it's being 'Mass Effect-ised', but I think that will make it more enjoyable (perhaps it's because I'm a console player that I prefer ME's 'cinematic' style?).


 
I replayed DA:O over and over, couldn't get through ME2 (and I loved ME1) and I'm certainly not buying any "bridging" DLC for ME2- the "bridging" to ME3 should have been in the game I paid for in the first place rather than having to pay extra for additional downloads.  The DLC (and I am not opposed to paying for DLC in general as long as it's additional extras that have no direct plot impact on future sequels) should only be side-missions, equipment, stuff that doesn't feed directly into the continuing storyline.  If I get ME3 at all I guess I'll be playing with a new character - because while playing ME2 I got to a point where I thought "is that it? I've recruited everyone and now it's the one path towards the end of the game? Nothing else?  The only choices I have had to make are whether I want to recruit someone or not?"  

I'd rather have no cinematics and better gameplay/deeper plot.  And I'd rather that they hadn't spent money on voice acting that made femshep come across as a complete hardnut bitch at all times so you could pick her lines and at least in your head she'd be more human (well at least more mentally/emotionally human!)  Without the expense of voice acting the main character there could have been more dialogue and RP choice too, it's easier to put text dialogue into a game than a fully voiced player character.  

ME2 was "recruit mission, loyalty mission" over and over, then thrust into the end game.    I want the ability to ROLE PLAY a character, which is surely what RPGs ought to be about, rather than being told this is your character, deal with it, and I am really fucked off that DA2 (when the DA franchise initially put its boot firmly in the RPG camp, many comparing it to BG1, of course people will be up in arms about it!) looks to be going down that route.  

Come on, console gamers get loads of games aimed directly for that market, there are loads of great FPS games that put the player in a particular role and just have them carry out a pre-determined mission or campaign, or play either of two sides in a conflict (and some of them are very good, I'm not denigrating good FPS games), and those console games that cross the threshold are often badly ported to PC.  FFS let us PC gamers have some games that aren't going to be console-ized to the lowest common denominator, all cinematics and no fucking dialogue beyond the few choices that voice acting allows or far reaching decisions that might make it less console-friendly and god forbid without voice acting and full scenes of predetermined and preprogrammed cinema which by necessity limit your in-game decisions - just buy a fucking ticket to the latest action movie if that's what you want!  At this point it looks like I'm not going to bother with DA2, and of course I am disappointed about that.

ETA: and having same sex relationships in ME2 would not improve it for me.  That can be the egalitarian cherry on top for a good RPG (and if there are going to be relationships then all bases should be covered, I agree with that of course), but it doesn't make a disappointing game more playable - the relationships in ME2 were dull as fuck anyway, a same sex relationship wouldn't have been any more riveting I'm sure.  At least with games like Oblivion and Fallout 3 you can download free user-created mods for anything anyone may have dreamed up and written for the community (or add it to the game yourself) - as long as you're playing on PC.

ETA Again: because I am not having a go at people who play games on consoles, I am just disappointed that games developers consistently head towards the easy and more commercial end of the market and try to please everyone a little bit rather than coming out with an epic of the genre - in economic terms it makes sense for them at the moment, a bit like Hollywood producing a constant stream of remakes that will have large popular appeal, because no-one can afford not to have immediate commercial success for one release in the current economic climate - but that doesn't mean I have to be happy about it.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2010)

Finally picked up Mass Effect 2!

I loved the first one and had three complete playthroughs on it.  The second one has started very brightly -- a real epic feel to it and it's clever the way that they managed to reset you to a total n00b without spoiling the ongoing story.  Inevitably I'm currently ruing the things that are different to Mass Effect, but I'm assured that in time I will come to see the changes as positive rather than negative.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2010)

Excellent. Yes, there was plenty of ruing going on here when I first played it, but I've grown to love it. I'm still acutely aware of its flaws, but I do thoroughly enjoy playing it. 

What is your class? Sentinel was pretty naff in ME1, but in ME2 it's a great class. It's pretty much a tank, what with its tech armour, and has the best of both worlds with warp and overload. I love adept too, because singularity is an excellent crowd control device. Perfect for husks, or annoying groups of mercs, and warp 'splosions (if you trap an enemy with singularity or pull, then fire off a warp at them, it causes a massive explosion ). I've got an ongoing infiltrator game that I might not finish - it's pretty good, but I prefer Soldier, which I'm playing through atm. Never a big soldier fan, but it's pretty awesome in ME2.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 23, 2010)

For my two playthroughs character I went for Vanguard, so that's what I stuck with this time.  The direct approach just suits my playstyle


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2010)

Vanguard is supposed to be heaps of fun in ME2, what with the charge talent. I had a go playing as one in ME1 but didn't really like it very much. Should give it a good go really.

I loved my engineer in ME1, but the line up of powers looks underwhelming in ME2 so I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm well into it now.  Loving being a Vanguard.  Souped-up charge + Flamethrower = sudden angry, fiery death in the midst all who stand against me.  Fnarr!  (The collector beam weapon is a better weapon but somehow a flamethrower is just more _fun_.)

Having difficulty deciding on my best squad line-up though.  I just have to pick Jack on the grounds that she is the coolest thing in videogames.  But second-string is tough.  I played with Wrex a lot in the first game and Grunt just seems like more of the same.  Ditto -- literally -- for Garrus.  I like the Assassin for his placidity as a contrast to Jack.   It's probably not the most efficient combo but efficiency isn't everything


----------



## The Groke (Sep 28, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I
> 
> Having difficulty deciding on my best squad line-up though.  I just have to pick Jack on the grounds that she is the coolest thing in videogames.



If Mordin Solus is not No.1 pick for your team roster, you are no better than Hitler.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

I do love Mordin's personality.  But I have to have at least *some* eye on the squad.  Vanguard + Mordin + Jack = all biotics and not much else.

Not that this is a bad thing, I suppose.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 28, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I do love Mordin's personality.


 
Has he done _that_ bit yet?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

Probably not, so hush you.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I do love Mordin's personality.  But I have to have at least *some* eye on the squad.  Vanguard + Mordin + Jack = all biotics and not much else.
> 
> Not that this is a bad thing, I suppose.


 
Pfft, Mordin is a tech specialist, not a biotic 

Have you got Zaeed? He's a staple in any of my teams. I do his loyalty mission pretty much immediately because his bonus talent, Inferno Grenade, is pretty freaking awesome and can be used against enemies with armour and biotic barriers, and he has disruptor ammo for those with shields (although I pretty much always bring along someone with overload or something like that if I don't have it too). 

Mordin is great because his Incinerate is excellent. Not so excited by his Cryo freeze thing though, and I always do his loyalty mission quite near the end because I hate Tuchanka  I don't really like his neuro cripple thing anyway. Plus, he keeps rushing up to enemies and getting killed immediately.

I use Miranda a fair bit, because Overload and Warp are extremely solid talents to have - every situation is covered. Her AI doesn't seem to be quite as bad as some of the others either.

This latest game I'm using Zaeed and Garrus almost all the time, which is interesting considering I'm a soldier. I tend to balance it out a bit more. I'm in the middle of Lair of the Shadow Broker atm, and I've got Zaeed with me. The first time I took Garrus for rp reasons, but neither he nor Tali has any special dialogue considering they know Liara  so there's no point really.

For missions with husks I find biotics invaluable. That one in the mine where they horde you for a while, that's great if you've got Jack's shockwave and maybe Thane/Samara's throw (if you've levelled it up to Wide Throw it's even better). Fire things are good on husks too, like Zaeed's Inferno Grenade. It's also a great mission to get the brawler achievement on (although I *still* haven't got it ).

Jeez, long post is long. Sorry.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

Long post is good when it is about Mass Effect 

Long and short -- Normal mode is way way too easy to have to really worry about tactical considerations anyway (for 99.5% of the time in any case), so I don't need to worry about it too much.  I'll do it on Veteran next and I'll have to consider it a bit more carefully.

I think I must have failed Zaeed's loyalty mission (I didn't know until this moment that they actually WERE loyalty missions!) because I chose to save the miners and whatsisface got away.  Whoops.  But I don't like Zaeed anyway -- he's an arse.  So I'm not to bothered 

Now I know that they are loyalty missions, I'll go and do Jack's and Mordin's.  I'm currently in the middle of Miranda's, because I was on Ilium anyway.

And shields?  I spit on shields.  A nice CHARGE! and then mop them up with my flamethrower -- good luck shielding that 

You really must try being a Vanguard -- really.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Long post is good when it is about Mass Effect
> 
> Long and short -- Normal mode is way way too easy to have to really worry about tactical considerations anyway (for 99.5% of the time in any case), so I don't need to worry about it too much.  I'll do it on Veteran next and I'll have to consider it a bit more carefully.
> 
> ...


 
I'm a bit scared of playing vanguard - I like to shoot from a safe distance, I don't fancy all that dying 

With Zaeed, you can choose to save the miners and still gain his loyalty. He gets annoyed while trapped under the girder thing, and you get a chance to use a paragon or renegade dialogue option (in blue or red on the left of the dialogue wheel) if you have enough points in one of them. If you chose one of those options then he's loyal. I've never failed to gain someone's loyalty, so I'm not certain, but I was under the impression that just completing the character's loyalty mission, regardless of outcome, opened up their bonus talent. But maybe not. Real shame, because Inferno Grenade is the dog's 

The loyalty missions are those that the characters ask you to do as a personal favour, and they open up after Horizon. They, er, have an effect on your final suicide mission. Whether your squad is loyal or not. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2010)

I've only died twice, admittedly both times as a result of CHARGE!ing in a bit too early   But you can also die as a result of hanging back and being flanked.  At least when you CHARGE! you are invulnerable for a second.  And a second is all you need


----------



## kabbes (Oct 12, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Has he done _that_ bit yet?


 I've finished it now, having done all missions and assignments along the way.  I'm not sure which of many Mordin bits you might mean?

I took the Thane romance subplot and I have to say that my favourite Mordin bit was when he decided to give the relevant Drell-human sex advice.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 12, 2010)

kabbes said:


> I'm not sure which of many Mordin bits you might mean?
> .



His Gilbert & Sullivan moment.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 12, 2010)

kabbes said:


> relevant Drell-human sex advice.



...he has a bushel of those, depending on which crew member you sex.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2010)

No spoilers. Just Mordin singing. The best bit is right at the end. The awkward pause. Freaking genius.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 12, 2010)

The Groke said:


> His Gilbert & Sullivan moment.


 
Oh yes, that was truly awesome.

I also loved Mordin's piss-take of my favourite moment of Mass Effect 1 -- the "We will hold the line!" speech.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Oh yes, that was truly awesome.
> 
> I also loved Mordin's piss-take of my favourite moment of Mass Effect 1 -- the "We will hold the line!" speech.


 
Brilliant  Poor old Kirrahe. 

Mordin's got all the great lines. I hope he makes a return in ME3 (for those who didn't find his limp and lifeless body at the end, often for utterly inexplicable reasons ). Although for a salarian he's already in his old age. But I reckon he can hang on a couple more years. 

I love it when we first meet him, and he's trying to get the measure of Shepard in his clinic. I like it when he stops, closes his eyes, and breathes. So well written. And his incinerate talent is pretty great when maxed out. Just wish the fucker wouldn't run out into the path of rampaging baddies all the time. Mordin, you're squishy, stay behind that pillar where I put you


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2010)

The Groke said:


> His Gilbert & Sullivan moment.


 
Without a doubt the best bit of the game (IMO), I nearly did myself an injury laughing at that.  I used to sing with a G&S society


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 29, 2011)

Currently £4.99 at www.direct2drive.com


----------



## Augie March (Jul 4, 2011)

I've just read that 3 has been delayed until early 2012.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 4, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

I have been re-re-playing Knights of the Old Republic in "preparation" as well.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2011)

Old news is old news


----------



## 8ball (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm still on my second playthrough of ME1 and haven't started ME2 yet so not feeling unduly bothered by the delay...

(especially since I'll probably be needing a new machine to play ME3...)


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> Old news is old news


 
Too right, the delay was announced ages ago - well before E3.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 5, 2011)

Epona said:


> Too right, the delay was announced ages ago - well before E3.


 
Thanks again for ME2 - will be getting to it just as soon as NiceMale8ball (as opposed to NastyFemale8bal) takes down the nasty Saren for the second time 

(I had a quick go and got a bit lost so figured best to play the first one, then figured best to play it again...)


----------



## Corax (Jul 17, 2011)

Just ordered this.

I'm hoping it will fill the gap left when my PC died and I could no longer play _Star Wars: KOTOR_.  _Oblivion_ and _Dragon Age (1)_ are fun, but they don't quite hit the spot.

Are my expectations going to be fulfilled, or frustrated?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 17, 2011)

Apparently you may want to play the first one first.

Though apparently one benefit of ME2 over ME1 is that you don't have hours of trying to scale vertical slopes in this fucker:


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2011)

8ball said:


> Apparently you may want to play the first one first.
> 
> Though apparently one benefit of ME2 over ME1 is that you don't have hours of trying to scale vertical slopes in this fucker:


 
Please don't remind me about that fucking thing - I actually had nightmares about driving it over steep terrain after a few days of playing!  Although there are some elements of ME1 that I missed in ME2 (weapons/armour inventory mostly!), driving that thing was horrible.  On planets where the environment wasn't going to hurt me I usually ditched the thing and went on foot!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2011)

I loved both of them personally even the big trak stuff from the first one, but as has been said you should really play both


----------



## Corax (Jul 23, 2011)

Well ME2's arrived.

I know what you mean about playing games in sequence, but I've done that by buying Dragon Age Origins and have been slightly regretting it.  Reading the reviews, ME2 sounded a fair deal better than 1.

I can't afford to get the original one for a bit, so how much will I be missing out on if I start playing it?


----------



## agricola (Jul 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Well ME2's arrived.
> 
> I know what you mean about playing games in sequence, but I've done that by buying Dragon Age Origins and have been slightly regretting it.  Reading the reviews, ME2 sounded a fair deal better than 1.
> 
> I can't afford to get the original one for a bit, so how much will I be missing out on if I start playing it?


 
ME1 is quite a bit better than 2, and it will explain a lot more of what happens in ME2 if you play ME1 first (plus there are bonuses for carrying over a ME1 character into ME2).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, this is a true trilogy, in that the story is progressive through each of them, and your choices carry over (*ahem* or are supposed to >_>). Mass Effect 1 is utterly brilliant. The combat might seem clunky to some, but I quite enjoy it. The story though, and, more importantly, the storytelling, is utterly superb. Miles ahead of ME2. The sense of epic space exploration, of being a small dot in a giant galaxy, up against it, hampered at every turn, having to get it done on your own, is brilliant. There are some epic moments, like listening to the music as you fly to the Citadel for the very first time, as you become a spectre, and the bit at the end which I won't spoil — some of the best video game moments I've ever experienced. The soundtrack is astonishing, and I'm still listening to it on a weekly basis even now. Mass Effect the first shouldn't be skipped if you intend to play the final 2, in my opinion. Especially as, apparently, you decisions in 1 are going to have a greater impact in 3 than they did in 2.

2 is great. It has a lot more polish in terms of combat mechanics, graphics, and so on. I enjoy the gameplay a great deal. And there are a couple of missions that are just astonishing in their scope (Mordin, Tali and Legion's loyalty missions come to mind, for their stories). That said, they dropped the ball on the more 'traditional' rpg mechanics (and are rectifying this to an extent in 3). And their storytelling wasn't up to scratch due to the way the game and missions were structured. That said, if you hadn't played 1 you would likely think it was the best game ever. And it is brilliant. Just ME1 spoiled us for story, is all.

So yes, play 1. You won't regret it. You really, really should.

I'm currently playing 1 again to get my canon manshep ready for 3. He'll import into 2, play through that, and then i'm probably done with them for now.

Apart from that femshep/Liara run I want to do. And the femshep/Garrus run I want to do. And the celebate femshep run I want to do. 

>_>
<_<


----------



## Corax (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, I'm convinced but will compromise.  I'm having a go at ME2 tonight, but I'll try to pick up the original tomorrow 2nd hand (which I may be able to afford) and will then revert!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2011)

Good man 

Bear in mind the combat in 1 is a step back from 2, so if you've gotten used to it in 2 it may take some adjustment. And, of course, you can import you 1 Shep into 2, and in fact it's best to do so. The default history for Shepard they pick for you in 2 if you haven't imported, with the various decisions the game makes on your behalf, is fucking atrocious. Although, you can now get that comic thing and make something like 5 key choices to use in the second game, but it misses a whole heap of stuff out (like one massive, key mission, various choices that will have an impact on 3, and so on).

Have fun


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 8, 2011)

bought this when i was pissed last night off steam ( as i never really had a legit copy  ) and got some dlc, including genesis , an interactive comic ( well if you can call it that ) , that tells the story of the first one and allows you to make the critical choices made. but beware you have to start a new game to use it. Apart from that I forgot how good a game it is


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2011)

I need to get back to my final canon manShep, ready for March. He's part way through ME1 at the moment, need to get him through ME2.

In terms of the comic, they're doing something similar for ME3, although possibly not via Dark Horse. I just hope it includes more variables than the Genesis comic. That missed out so fucking much, like the whole of Feros, and didn't give you any more than 5 choices to make, from a game that is so laden with choices. Ugh.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2011)

Right, after much delay, I've started playing ME1.

I was a bit nonplussed by the bit of ME2 that I played.  It seemed like a FPS, which I'm shit at and don't enjoy.

I'm totally loving ME1 though.  It really does remind me of KOTOR in all the right ways.  Now that I've realised that I can pause and set up the combat with the bumper buttons I'm enjoying the fights rather than panicking and running in a small circle staring at the ceiling getting shot (my usual FPS tactic).

I've now spent a good couple of hours doing not very much, talking to every fucker that crosses my path in the Citadel.  This is why I never complete a game of anything.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 14, 2011)

Excellent! Yeah, the Citadel part takes forever at first. And I bet there'll still be something you miss first time around. You can pause and set up commands exactly the same in ME2 as well, but have a bit more control of where your powers are targeted, which is always nice. That said, I prefer ME1 for the story and storytelling, it's exceptional (imo). ME2 falls down on the scope and feel of the game, on stitching it all together into a coherent story. But then, I still think the combat is better (and I hate FPS too).

Hope you continue to enjoy it. Tell us how you get on


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2011)

Can you upgrade the armour on that shit tank thing at any point?  I went straight to Feros and it took me a couple of save attempts to get past the 1st Mako bit.  I'm shit at moving and firing at the same time, especially with something that handles like a potato!


----------



## agricola (Sep 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Can you upgrade the armour on that shit tank thing at any point? I went straight to Feros and it took me a couple of save attempts to get past the 1st Mako bit. I'm shit at moving and firing at the same time, especially with something that handles like a potato!



The secret is you dont have to move *and* fire - its only rocket troopers / turrets and the Geth walkers who fire plasma at you that are a threat, and by moving a small amount you can move out of the way of incoming fire, then fire back. Basically just park the Mako, fire a bit, move a couple of yards, fire again, and so on.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 15, 2011)

The Mako bits really are shit though.  They do their best to ruin an otherwise note-perfect game.


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2011)

agricola said:


> The secret is you dont have to move *and* fire - its only rocket troopers / turrets and the Geth walkers who fire plasma at you that are a threat, and by moving a small amount you can move out of the way of incoming fire, then fire back. Basically just park the Mako, fire a bit, move a couple of yards, fire again, and so on.


Bastards still keep hitting me.  Sod all space to move on the skyway bit before the geth HQ on ferros.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Bastards still keep hitting me. Sod all space to move on the skyway bit before the geth HQ on ferros.


I have a vague memory that the easiest way to do that bit is to just blast straight through without slowing down.  Try doing that -- don't even attempt to engage them, just go straight through.


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2011)

Grrr.  Just got deaded again.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Grrr. Just got deaded again.


My way?  Or standing and fighting?


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2011)

kabbes said:


> My way? Or standing and fighting?


I'm trying to shoot them a bit then retreat to out of range and wait for the shields to regenerate.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 15, 2011)

Have just one go of blasting straight through without slowing down and see how it goes.


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2011)

Those rocket launcher bastards can hit you from feckin miles away.

Oh, and I just drove off the skyway.


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2011)

See, this is why I like games like Oblivion and hate FPSs.  



kabbes said:


> Have just one go of blasting straight through without slowing down and see how it goes.



I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2011)

WTF?  So I don't *have* to kill everything in the vicinity before carrying on to the next bit?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 15, 2011)

Worked then, did it?


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Worked then, did it?


Yeah, that was *much* easier.  Just shot a couple of them and buggered off to the next bit.


----------



## moon (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok so I have now installed and played a little of this, I'm not that impressed to be honest, it seems to lack the sophistication, immersion and intelligence of ME1, plus feels like it was written by a 15 yr old for his peers.
I am going to stick with it for a bit but here is a list of why I don't like it and I haven't yet completed a mission.
The dialogue seems disjointed and dull
I don't like working for a man I do not trust, I loved Anderson in ME1 because he is on my side and has my back.
The Normandy SR2 is too big and noisy, I loved SR1 and wanted to live there in real life, the soft white lighting, clean slick design, minimalist interiors really appeal to me.
SR2 seems to be full of people and there is a buzz of chatter everywhere...uuughhh
Likewise the Citadel is noisy!
I miss the Citadel elevators from ME1 and that music which I can't seem to get out of my head at the moment. The elevator dialogue was brilliant too. I haven't yet come across an elevator in ME2.
I don't like that flashy thing on the screen when you have a journal update, its really distracting.
The characters seem a bit wooden, I feel as if I don't want to get to know them any better which was never the case in ME1
Also my femshep walks like a man!! She swaggers around..
Anyway I am going to shut up for now... lol 

I am hoping that some of this stuff is fixed for ME4


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2014)

You're having the same reaction as I did, moon 

I really didn't get the love for ME2. I was ridiculously excited for it before it was released (as you can see in this thread!) but it felt so disjointed and fractured compared to the first game.

The mission complete screens and loading screens that replaced elevators and walking from a to b pulled you out of the universe and reminded you quite brutally that you were playing a game, and not romping around an immersive galaxy.

The art style was an improvement, the worlds you visit are quite beautiful, but you completely lose the awe of exploration, as you are shuttled in and out with a big old loading screen at either end that tells you "you are starting this mission now" and "you completed this mission, these are your rewards". Ugh.

It simply doesn't have the awe and majesty of the first game. And yeah, the characters don't seem as interesting. I was glad to see some old faces, and actually I do adore Mordin (he easily became one of my favourite characters from the franchise), but there's a lot of awkwardness thrown into the mix. As you'll learn as you progress, the mission structure and point of the game feel awfully contrived, and the end of game baddie you fight isn't a patch on Saren.

There are some nice moments, I don't think it's all bad. I've played it through a few times, but I don't especially ever want to again. It's worth persevering with though, so you can have the context you need to move forward to ME3.

ME3 is a _lot_ better. It takes the combat improvements from 2 and expands on them and improves them even more (that's another thing I didn't like about 2 - there were barely any choices to make regarding what skills to put points into, you had to use what you were given since it was massively pared back). The disjointed feeling is gone in ME3 and missions seem to flow a bit better together. You still don't have the exploration from 1, but the galaxy does seem big again. There are some amazingly poignant moments (probably the most poignant involves Mordin - he's definitely worth meeting and getting to know in 2, and actually I quite like his loyalty mission in ME2 as well). The Normandy feels a bit more cozy in 3 too. It's still quite large, but it's back to being dimly lit and with a blue palette again. ME3 is also hilarious. There are some really great potentially throwaway moments (refund guy... will he finally get his refund?; Conrad Verner... will he finally get to be a big goddamn hero like Shepard; we also learn how useful overly-expensive toothbrushes can be and how quarians get drunk without removing their suits).

ME2 feels like the awkward ginger middle child, but ME3 gets it right imo. (You'll hear lots of controversy over the ending of ME3 but try not to read about it and make up your own mind.)


----------



## moon (Oct 3, 2014)

I forgot to mention how annoying the puzzle thing is where you join the nodes... I still haven't worked out the other code breaking thing..
But the thing about ME1 and following the 'Simon' like keypad code was that if you were a bit tired etc it was a big deal to remain alert and get it right otherwise you would have to use omnigel instead (not that I ever ran out of omnigel) or just fail which I considered to be really bad.
I am going to stop moaning now and give the game another go tonight, hopefully I wont end up giving up and going to bed early at 11pm..
I will report back with a bit more positivity hopefully


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2014)

Like femVP says, it's a little jarring after ME1, but that wears off.

At least it doesn't have the ballache of endless inventory management...


----------



## moon (Oct 4, 2014)

I've completed a few missions now and have come to the conclusion that this is a ME game in name only.
I have nothing positive to say, will just try to get through all the mindless shooting so i can complete it and start ME3.


----------



## moon (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok, so I am getting into it a bit more now, I think recruiting a few more squad members has helped, the first lot are a bit bland but jack, the assassin, krogan and asari are more interesting.. Plus i am now fighting geth again (tali mission) and that is always good


----------



## Ming (Oct 6, 2014)

Origin has the trilogy for $14.99 at the moment (don't know how that compares to UK prices).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2014)

Ming said:


> Origin has the trilogy for $14.99 at the moment (don't know how that compares to UK prices).



Well that's all 3 games for about a tenner. That's the best price I've seen them all for.


----------



## moon (Oct 7, 2014)

Did anyone else find that when they needed to go on an intelligence mission they took Mordin and Miranda?
I also seem to be keeping Jack and the assassin on tight leashes, I've only ever taken them to the Citadel, I don't know why but they seem unpredictable..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 7, 2014)

I tend to take people according to their skills and how well the gel with mine. To be honest, it's more interesting in 3 because there are more skills, and it's bloody sparse in 2. A general rule of thumb is one biotic and one tech specialist, something for armour, something for barriers, something for shields. Mordin's nice because 1) he's awesome, and 2) he has (iirc) both fire and ice so you have kaboomy potential and something to slow people down. Miranda is a sentinel type, right? I can't remember what my team generally looked like in 2. I think I used Zaeed quite a bit. Poor old Jacob never left the Normandy once I had enough people to otherwise flesh out my team. Or for his loyalty mission.


----------



## moon (Oct 7, 2014)

Jacob is soo bland, as is Garrus, even Tali is more interesting than those two.
I like to bring interesting people with me, those with awesome one liners etc. Ashley was brilliant for that in me1 her god comment after they found the glowing orb was a classic.
I'm currently stuck on a collectors ship with mordin and Miranda, the laser weapon keeps running out of juice so may reload and change my squad for a more balanced one?.. Maybe...


----------



## 8ball (Oct 7, 2014)

moon said:


> Did anyone else find that when they needed to go on an intelligence mission they took Mordin and Miranda?
> I also seem to be keeping Jack and the assassin on tight leashes, I've only ever taken them to the Citadel, I don't know why but they seem unpredictable..



Jack is an excellent mentalist.


----------



## moon (Oct 9, 2014)

Am still on the collectors ship...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh dear! Is there a particular part you're finding difficult? The bit where that evil praetorian comes in near the end is really tough.

Take a look at this: http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Collector_Ship_(mission) -- it gives a few tips about how to approach the fights.


----------



## moon (Oct 13, 2014)

I finally got off the collectors ship, jesus shit! Cryo ammo and teamwork saved the day..
But It wasn't even my choice to go there..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats!! I forget who I usually take there, it's been a while since I've played 2. Any time there's a mission with a praetorian though, I dread the part where it turns up all the way through. Evil fucking things.


----------



## moon (Oct 13, 2014)

My fish keep dying!


----------



## 8ball (Oct 13, 2014)

moon said:


> My fish keep dying!


 
Feed them!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2014)

Befriend Kelly. She'll feed them for you.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 13, 2014)

Can also buy a fish feeder somewhere.


----------



## golightly (Oct 13, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Can also buy a fish feeder somewhere.



Kelly's cheaper.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 13, 2014)

golightly said:


> Kelly's cheaper.


Aye, I've got a feeling the feeder is well expensive.


----------



## moon (Oct 13, 2014)

I have to go back to the citadel and buy new fish..again!! At least my space hamster seems to be thriving, although i'm not sure what on, space air?
I did the Jacob mission, it was dull, badly written and many other negative things...
Are there any particularly good missions?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2014)

moon said:


> I have to go back to the citadel and buy new fish..again!! At least my space hamster seems to be thriving, although i'm not sure what on, space air?
> I did the Jacob mission, it was dull, badly written and many other negative things...
> Are there any particularly good missions?



Jacob's is dark, I'll give it that, but ultimately as boring as Jacob himself. 

Jack's loyalty mission is very good. Mordin's is great. Both deal with the ethics of various types of experimentation. Both have themes that are continued over into ME3. Miranda's mission isn't bad, but I never felt a huge amount of love for it. Grunt's is just annoying tbh. Garrus' is ok, but then I'm a big fan of Garrus (not as big a fan of him as some though) so that could cloud my judgement. Thane's is a bit of a drag. Samara's is interesting -- one of the solutions to it is a bit unexpected and might find you with a new crew member (or not, depending on what you do in the mission). Speaking of new crew members, I don't believe you have everyone yet. You'll meet someone new. They are really fab. 

You get to control someone other than Shepard near-ish to the end. That part is fun.

Do you have all the dlc for the game? Lair of the Shadow Broker is really very good. It features more of Liara, you get new abilities I think, plus you meet a member of an entirely new race, and you meet another spectre. At the end of it, you get access to some little snippets of info and some videos on various characters in your crew and others you've met over the past 2 games -- it's nothing that important but it's a nice little addition and there are a few giggles.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 13, 2014)

moon said:


> I have to go back to the citadel and buy new fish..again!! At least my space hamster seems to be thriving, although i'm not sure what on, space air?
> I did the Jacob mission, it was dull, badly written and many other negative things...
> Are there any particularly good missions?



There's that one where you can obtain some immortal fish...


----------



## moon (Oct 14, 2014)

I've done the Mordin and Grunt missions, I have a soft spot for Krogans, although Grunt is a little overenthusiastic in battle.
Garrus I'm not so keen on, he just seems to stand around posing, although not so much now that he has a massive scar face, I think I did something wrong.. oops
Thane on the otherhand is adorable, I love everything about him, even his shoes..


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 14, 2014)

Even though I'm not an RPG person, I love reading your posts about these games you're discovering. Keep up the commentary, please


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2014)

You've gone and got yourself a bit of a spoiler alert in that picture there, moon 

Turians do tend to look a bit poseur, it's all in that tiny waist and tall stature


----------



## moon (Oct 14, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> You've gone and got yourself a bit of a spoiler alert in that picture there, moon


Really?, i got the picture from the www. Haven't done a mission with Thane yet..
Should I take it down?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2014)

moon said:


> Really?, i got the picture from the www. Haven't done a mission with Thane yet..
> Should I take it down?



Oh no, no point taking it down. Just don't go looking up any references to it lest you spoil yourself, that's what I meant! It's from ME3 (should Thane not die in a horrific way in ME2  ).


----------



## moon (Oct 14, 2014)

He can't die!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2014)

moon said:


> He can't die!!



Best be careful then.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2014)

It is possible to get an ending where every single crew member dies, including Shepard and the entire auxiliary crew. All except poor old Joker, who flies off into the distance on his lonesome and that's the end of the trilogy for you.

I've had Thane die once on me, Mordin seems to be the easiest to die. I'd heartily recommend reloading and trying again if Mordin dies, because his parts in ME3 are imo the best in the game.


----------



## moon (Oct 14, 2014)

I keep feeling that I want to write a list of all the reasons why ME2 is inferior to ME1 but I guess that has been done on here before?
Has there ever been an 'official' explanation, change of team, etc etc.
It just feels like the rushed second album of a 1 hit wonder pop group.


----------



## moon (Oct 17, 2014)

I seem to have failed the Thane mission.. 
Then Garrus tried to get jiggy with me... But I told him where to go..
Am going to rush through the rest of this game so I can play ME3, and then play ME1 again 
I still haven't managed to get Kelly to feed my fish..
Some things I need to ask..
Where did the cool music from ME1 go???
Why did they get rid of Mako???
Why have the female characters got significantly bigger boobs than in ME1???
Why does Avina now sound thick and girly?
Why does my femshep bang on the bar and shake her head after having a drink... its only wine ffs..
That is all..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2014)

moon said:


> I seem to have failed the Thane mission..
> Then Garrus tried to get jiggy with me... But I told him where to go..
> Am going to rush through the rest of this game so I can play ME3, and then play ME1 again
> I still haven't managed to get Kelly to feed my fish..
> ...



ME1's music remains my favourite of the trilogy. It's just lovely. 2's is pants. 3's is pretty good in parts. It recycles some of the stuff from 1.
They got rid of the Mako because they hate freedom  Some people found it hard to control (the controls for it are harder to cope with on PC than on console), plus since they got rid of the exploration I guess there was no call for it. Do you have the DLC with the Hammerhead? The Hammerhead is worse imo.
Boobs - because gritty and sexy or something  It's Miranda's arse that bugged me. Also, she has cameltoe. Why does she need cameltoe?
Avina - no idea. She certainly lost some of her charm between 1 and 2.
As for banging the bar, gritty and mature... cuz that's what gritty and mature adults do, right?  Plus lazy animation. They copy&pasted a lot of manShep's animations onto femShep out of pure laziness.

2 really is the ginger step-child of the trilogy.


----------



## moon (Oct 19, 2014)

Thane is not happy 
Does failing his mission mean he wont appear in ME3?
I couldnt bare that..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 19, 2014)

Possibly.

Failing loyalty missions can have a big impact on whether they survive the final battles of ME2. If you have a save before his mission, I'd go back and try again because I fear you are in for some disappointment later on.


----------



## moon (Oct 21, 2014)

I have the final member of my team, and the most interesting!
Scanning planets for resources now, so I can upgrade EVERYTHING! before entering the Omega 4 Relay...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 21, 2014)

moon said:


> I have the final member of my team, and the most interesting!
> Scanning planets for resources now, so I can upgrade EVERYTHING! before entering the Omega 4 Relay...



Yay!!! I love him very much. You're right, he is very interesting.

Good luck in the relay *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## moon (Oct 23, 2014)

This is why playing a Femshep is so damn cool


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2014)

Renegade Shep is always amusing


----------



## moon (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes its just a shame that she looks more and more like a vampire though.
Did you ever get the ship upgrade to fix her scars? I seem to remember there was an option for that..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, I did. It's possible to get enough resources to get all the upgrades. It just means you have to sit through that fucking mining to do so


----------



## moon (Oct 24, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yay!!! I love him very much. You're right, he is very interesting.


This had me in stitches... the last bit


Spoiler: SPOILER






[


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2014)

<3

I adore his little flaps moving in embarrassment 

He's the most adorable geth ever.


----------



## moon (Oct 28, 2014)

I have entered the Omega 4 relay 
Taking it slowly but think I'm doing everything wrong.. Tali has managed to get herself killed, even though I risked my life trying to open the vents for her, she insulted my Geth and was annoyed with me so.. well..
I sent Grunt off with the remaining crew members (only half survived), and am now aware that he may be needed later 
Samara is 'protecting' us with her biotic shield.. I failed her mission so she isn't loyal 
And Miranda is heading up something else but she is annoyed with me for siding with Jacob.

I would be very surprised if any of us make it out alive


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 28, 2014)

But most importantly, _how is Thane????111!!!?_


----------



## moon (Oct 29, 2014)

Thane is depressed and not talking to me...
I failed his mission TWICE!! not sure how.. too many doors?
So decided to leave it until I do another run through of the whole game...


----------



## moon (Nov 1, 2014)

Phew finished, Grunt, Jack, Jocker, Legion, Samara, Garrus and Mordin are all alive...
Is it worth importing into ME3 or starting afresh?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 1, 2014)

moon said:


> Phew finished, Grunt, Jack, Jocker, Legion, Samara, Garrus and Mordin are all alive...
> Is it worth importing into ME3 or starting afresh?



Well, Thane and Tali died, yes? You'll miss out on content from both of them. 

Tali's is very, very good in a main content important story kind of way (second only to Mordin's content in 3, imo) and also involves Legion... it's absolutely worth having her there -- I'm not sure how it plays out if she's not, I presume she gets replaced by some no-name and it will lose its impact. 

As for Thane, his content isn't quite as important, but since you have a bit of a thing for him I think you'd kick yourself for missing it. He plays a vital role in one particular part later on in the game, plus you get to have some very sweet and lovely moments with him in various conversations.

Did Miranda and Jacob make it through? Don't worry about Jacob -- he was boring in 2 and he's boring and almost entirely inconsequential in 3. Miranda does play a role in 3, it kind of brings to a close her personal story, but in terms of the main plot she's not very important so unless you particularly care about her I wouldn't worry about it too much.

If it were me though and Thane and Tali were dead, I would play ME2 again to ensure they lived, absolutely no question.

The ones I'd particularly want alive in 3 are:

Thane
Tali
MORDIN
Grunt
Garrus
Samara
MORDIN
Legion
MORDIN
Jack
MORDIN

Did you have Kasumi's DLC? She's in 3 as well, although she doesn't play that much of a role, we see her once or twice. 

Oh, and MORDIN.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm sure you've mentioned this somewhere previously, but what platform are you playing it on? If it's PC, there is a save game editor you can download so you can set up a save game with all the people alive and choices you want ready to import straight into 3. I can find the download link for you if you want, and try to help you use it (it's not super intuitive, and certainly not massively pretty, but it gets the job done).


----------



## moon (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi, im on the xbox.. Not sure if i want to do another playthrough so soon so will start a new character for me3. Then at least I have the incentive to pass Thane's mission in a future me2 game, as i dont think there are many other incentives tbh..
I read that only Thane and Jack are dead in 3 with a new char...

Have started Deus ex human...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 2, 2014)

You won't much miss Jack in ME3. She has a side quest, and it's nice to see how she's developed, but that's about it.

I never really got into DE:HR. By rights I should love it. I love that kind of setting. I love stealth. But I just couldn't get into it. I should have another go sometime.

I'm playing Dragon Age: Origins on the xbox atm. I've got it for PC too, but I couldn't be bothered to install it only to uninstall it again in a couple of weeks when Dragon Age: Inquisition comes out. Plus, if I put it on the computer I'll end up wanting to mod it, and we all know how that ends.

The controls on the xbox are awful


----------



## 8ball (Nov 2, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I never really got into DE:HR. By rights I should love it. I love that kind of setting. I love stealth. But I just couldn't get into it. I should have another go sometime.



I really enjoyed it - more than I thought I would (this was on PS3).

Meant to ask you - is the Assassin's Creed series any good?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 2, 2014)

8ball said:


> I really enjoyed it - more than I thought I would (this was on PS3).
> 
> Meant to ask you - is the Assassin's Creed series any good?



The first one is decent, but very repetitive. I admit I never finished. I got right cheesed off when I kept falling off some posts in the water you were meant to jump over 

The second one is my favourite, by far. I achieved 100% synchronisation (part of the game mechanic - do everything possible you can in the game), and loved every moment. It's stunningly beautiful. 

Brotherhood was pretty good, but they changed the synchronisation thing and made it harder to achieve 100%, which irked me. It also didn't feel like it hung together quite as well as 2, but it was still pretty solid.

I haven't played any of the others.

But of what I have played, it's been very enjoyable, and the scenery has been lovely.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 2, 2014)

Cool, might give AC2 a look if it comes on sale fairly cheap.


----------



## moon (Nov 7, 2014)

What day is it???


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2014)

It's N7 day!


----------



## moon (Nov 7, 2014)

YAY!!!


----------



## moon (Nov 7, 2014)

My ME2 FemShep, very early on in the game before she got her Garrus-like eye glass head armour..
is a terrible pic I know..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2014)

This was my fave Shep from ME2:






Her name was Joan <3

Did you watch the Twitch stream they just did? I missed the first 15 mins, but it seems they were showing concept art and talking about their larger ideas about what they want to achieve in ME4. Seems like they're following in the footsteps of DAI, in that they are realising how much people want to explore (addressing how much everyone hated that it was taken away in ME2 -- plus the Mako is back). They're introducing new species, and it looks like space is going to feature more prominently, rather than just being a backdrop.

There wasn't much info, but I didn't expect there to be. They're still in the early stages, they have nothing to show yet. Plus they won't want to take attention away from Inquisition right now.


----------



## moon (Nov 11, 2014)

I saw bits of it, the artwork looked lush and I'm so pleased they will be bringing back the darling Mako..
I hope the focus on exploring doesn't turn into day long skyrim-like treks though, I'm all for a bit of good scenery but the time taken to get from one place to another was excruciating..
However Therum was a place of pure joy, the barren rockiness, the lava fields, the oppressive metallic architecture and GETH!!
I loved being on Therum, it felt scary and beautiful at the same time...


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2014)

I've just seen that ME4 is available as a pre-order on Amazon.. is this normal for a game that is still being made?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KHJLS6E


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah they it with GTA5 and then Rockstar delayed the release.
Hence why its so rare


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2014)

Fucking hell. Very rare. They haven't shown anything but concept art yet. We have no idea what the game will be about, have seen no footage, not even alpha footage, no trailers, no announcements of when it'll be coming out.

Capitalising on the success of DAI, methinks, and trying to scam as much cash off people around Thanksgiving and in the lead up to Christmas, I reckon. Opportunistic fuckers.


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2014)

It has got me thinking as to whether I need to upgrade to Xbox One or PS4 when It is released.. Any suggestions? Plus I may be upgrading a lot sooner for DAI...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, I'd say it'd be a safe bet. 

I don't know if they'll even bother with last-gen compatibility tbh, since it's going to be quite some time before it releases. 

I can't imagine release before next Christmas - and to be quite honest I wouldn't be in the least surprised if it'd be Q4 of 2016 - although I expect they're using the architecture they got in place with DAI in Frostbite 3, but the fact they have had nothing but concept art to show so far it's extremely doubtful. They said recently that they _might_ have something to show us at E3, but they're not promising anything. That doesn't sound like 2015 release to me.

Add into the mix that they'll be under a deal of pressure to get it right, to make up for the brouhaha that emerged at the end of ME3 (bunch of entitled whining babies - the players, not BioWare), just as they were trying to make up for the brouhaha after DA2 (bunch of entitled whining babies - etc.). It paid off for DAI, so they'd be fools not to push for the same kind of reception. That they already have their Frostbite 3 tech in place might speed things along, but the DA team were showing alpha footage for months before they announced they planned for release in October 2014 (it got pushed back a month - I reckon it could have done with being pushed back a month more), and they announced that nearly a year earlier. Pre-orders didn't start until summer, I think.

Aaaaanyway, back to your question: DAI was x-gen compatible because it was so close to the release of new-gen consoles and they wanted to make sure their oldest (longevity, not age) fans could still play it. By the time ME4 releases I reckon it'll be sufficiently long enough after new-gen release that they won't use that as a consideration any more. Plus, if DAI has taught us anything, it's that the x-gen release didn't work very well. Last-gen players are struggling with performance, bugs, freezes, and the textures and meshes are pretty bad. So if you can afford new-gen, I'd absolutely go that way. And the sooner you do the sooner you get to play DAI on it of course! 

I'm looking at getting a PS4 even though I mostly play on PC. I like having a console for those games that make more sense on a console, or if all my friends are getting it on a console and there's multiplayer/co-op or whatever. Plus - AND DON'T JUDGE ME - No Man's Sky is going to be a PS4 exclusive, at least for a while, and I'm going to need to play that as soon as it is released. NEED.


----------



## moon (Nov 27, 2014)

I read that the quality of graphics on the PS4 are comparable to PC (on high) so am thinking of getting the PS4, just don't know if it will be a bit weird moving from xbox 360 in terms of the controls etc


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't like the PS3 controller, but that's likely because I started with a 360 controller and got used to that. I don't like the spongy triggers. I think the PS4 triggers are meant to be a bit better though. 

The gap is closing in terms of performance between XBone and PS4, from what I understand, so I don't think there's going to be a huge difference unless you're really picky. That said, I like what Sony has done this gen, PS4 is 1080p, screenshooting seems a bit easier (impt for me), and No Man's Sky 

But yes, I think the PS4 graphics will be comparable. You're not going to get some of the ultra settings stuff, but you'll likely not notice anyway. 

I need to read up on how to disable motion blur without disabling all post-processing effects, because it's annoying me. It doesn't usually bother me in these types of games, but it is in this one (DAI).


----------



## moon (Nov 28, 2014)

Game has a Black Friday sale with the PS4 at £299 with TLOU and a driving thing..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2014)

moon said:


> Game has a Black Friday sale with the PS4 at £299 with TLOU and a driving thing..



This is... possibly relevant to my interests. Thank you!


----------

